# La solita storia (probabilmente)



## stanco (7 Novembre 2016)

Buongiorno, scrivo soprattutto per sfogo.

Ho 47 anni, mia moglie 40, ci siamo conosciuti circa 8 anni fa, sposati da 4 anni, con una bimba di quasi tre, abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa sotto tutti i punti di vista e condiviso interessi e attività da subito.

  La nascita della bimba è arrivata in un momento difficile per me a causa di una grossa delusione professionale e di una serie di problemi a contorno, per circa sei mesi lei mi ha accusato di essere inadeguato come padre e come marito, in quanto secondo lei non abbastanza affettuoso con lei e con la piccola, io credo di avere cercato di fare del mio meglio pur nelle difficoltà che non posso negare, ma la pressione era continua e si litigava spesso. Dopo i primi 6 mesi la situazione migliora gradualmente, anche se gli attacchi hanno lasciato un po’ il segno, soprattutto su di me, lei riconosce che il mio atteggiamento sia migliorato, a questo punto mi chiede di avere un altro figlio, si sente al limite con l’età e per lei diventa un punto centrale, io sono insicuro, ancora provato dalle accuse di inadeguatezza faccio fatica a fare una scelta che temo sia difficile da sostenere come coppia, ho dubbi sulla nostra tenuta, penso che dovremmo prima stabilizzarci. Le richieste procedono incalzanti con scontri sempre più pesanti.
  Nel frattempo lei fa alcune scelte professionali che non producono l’esito sperato e si ritrova in una situazione difficile sul piano professionale. Perde una posizione di responsabilità e si ritrova messa da parte, pur con lo stesso trattamento economico e inquadramento, è depressa e insoddisfatta, cerca altre opportunità, anche valutando di allontanarsi dalla città in cui viviamo, i tentativi non hanno successo.
  Questa estate dopo una breve vacanza trascorsa serenamente assieme con la nostra bimba io devo lavorare e rientro, mia moglie prosegue le vacanze da sola tornando nella sua città natale, a più di 400 km. Qui avvia una relazione con un altro che conosce da anni e che per sua ammissione le è sempre piaciuto, la cosa va avanti almeno due settimane, a detta di lei senza andarci a letto, solite cose: grande affinità di interessi culturali, lui la ascolta e la coccola, come io non faccio più, poi torna e inizialmente non dice nulla.
  Io ho qualche sospetto, ho anche provato ad indagare sul cellulare, senza risultato se non quello di essere stato scoperto, a questo punto la situazione esplode, lei racconta tutto (almeno nella versione di cui sopra), si arrabbia con me, secondo lei il problema non è la relazione ma il mio no al secondo figlio, lei ritiene che il fatto di essersi cercata qualcun altro per un po’ sia più o meno normale e io dovrei superare la cosa, intanto però continuano a sentirsi, perché lei stessa ammette che  la cosa le sia un poco sfuggita di mano.
  Sostiene che con lui non ci sia alcun futuro perché, pur avendo più o meno la sua stessa età, è ancora a casa con i genitori e non ha mai avuto una fidanzata prima (!) e sta a 400 km di distanza, è una persona che le piace e con cui si è sentita in sintonia, l’ha fatta stare bene.
  Io dopo una prima sensazione di sgomento sono distrutto, la prima reazione, se non ci fosse la piccola probabilmente sarebbe stata quella di andarmene. In realtà mi rendo ben conto che a causa dei miei impegni e del periodo di difficoltà che abbiamo attraversato sono stato spesso distante emotivamente, sono molto legato a lei e alla nostra famiglia e non vorrei distruggere tutto. 
  Stiamo incontrando un’analista per fare terapia di coppia e abbiamo cercato di parlarne il più serenamente possibile, ma non è facile, lei ammette di essere in grande confusione e molto depressa, dal mio punto di vista le ho proposto di provare a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, impegnandoci reciprocamente di nuovo, dal mio punto di vista dedicando più tempo alla nostra famiglia, evitando gli impegni gravosi durante le vacanze ed evitando di fare cose da solo nel poco tempo libero. Dal suo punto di vista mi aspetto che chiuda i contatti con l’altro e che accetti il fatto che la nostra relazione abbia delle regole che entrambi dobbiamo rispettare.
  Purtroppo le cose non sono semplici, non è facile fingere che non sia successo nulla, non è facile ricostruire la fiducia, a volte sono triste e deluso, vederla poi in confusione non mi aiuta. Certo la vita con me è la soluzione più semplice, abbiamo la nostra casa, la nostra bimba e la nostra quotidianità, ma anche se io posso impegnarmi per quanto mi riguarda, il contesto non è detto che cambi, la realtà professionale non cambia di colpo, la città in cui viviamo, e dove dice di sentirsi sola, non cambia. 
  Mi ha chiesto di darle tempo, sto cercando di farlo, ma è difficile, mi sforzo di essere sereno ma a volte non posso fare a meno di pensare che è lei ad avere fatto la scelta di tradire la mia fiducia e ora a volte ho l’impressione di essere io dover fare sforzi per venirle incontro, come se il colpevole fossi solo io.
  Scusate la lunghezza, ogni commento è il benvenuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo soprattutto per sfogo.
> 
> Ho 47 anni, mia moglie 40, ci siamo conosciuti circa 8 anni fa, sposati da 4 anni, con una bimba di quasi tre, abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa sotto tutti i punti di vista e condiviso interessi e attività da subito.
> 
> ...


Ciao benvenuto caro [MENTION=6944]stanco[/MENTION] in effetti hai scelto un nick appropriato la tua storia è bella complicata e difficile da affrontare  
che stiate facendo un percorso terapeutico insieme mi sembra un'ottima scelta, lei si trova concorde nel voler troncare ogni contatto con l'altro o proprio questo le riesce difficile?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo soprattutto per sfogo.
> 
> Ho 47 anni, mia moglie 40, ci siamo conosciuti circa 8 anni fa, sposati da 4 anni, con una bimba di quasi tre, abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa sotto tutti i punti di vista e condiviso interessi e attività da subito.
> 
> ...


Concordo con tua moglie. Può capitare, è normale e dovresti superarla, senza pretendere che interrompa. Quando vorrà interrompere, lo farà da sola.

E poi: tu vai in psicoterapia perchè tua moglie si è pastrugnata 15 giorni un suo filarino di gioventù senza nemmeno trombarci e rimani in casa dopo che ti accusa per circa sei mesi di essere inadeguato come padre e come marito? La montagna l'hai già scalata: se mia moglie mi avesse detto una roba del genere vivrei sotto i ponti senza denti e mi farei di popper (non il filosofo liberale).


----------



## stanco (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto caro @_stanco_ in effetti hai scelto un nick appropriato la tua storia è bella complicata e difficile da affrontare
> che stiate facendo un percorso terapeutico insieme mi sembra un'ottima scelta, lei si trova concorde nel voler troncare ogni contatto con l'altro o proprio questo le riesce difficile?


Effettivamente questa parte pare difficile, anche lei ammette di essere in una situazione di grande confusione, ma qualche passo credo che si debba fare.


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo con tua moglie. Può capitare, è normale e dovresti superarla, senza pretendere che interrompa. Quando vorrà interrompere, lo farà da sola.é
> 
> E poi: tu vai in psicoterapia perchè tua moglie si è pastrugnata 15 giorni un suo filarino di gioventù senza nemmeno trombarci e rimani in casa dopo che ti accusa per circa sei mesi di essere inadeguato come padre e come marito? La montagna l'hai già scalata: se mia moglie mi avesse detto una roba del genere vivrei sotto i ponti senza denti e mi farei di popper (non il filosofo liberale).


Può capitare,é normale......allora se non capita é anormale.quindi chi dopo n anni di matrimonio nonha subito,purtroppo,alcun tradimento dal parner,é bene faccia una terapia di coppia che accompagni la stessa ad un felice e consapevole rapporto di radiose e finalmente normali corna,mentre nel caso in cui il partner si rifiuti di raggiungere una giusta normalità,si può tranquillamente chiedere la separazione con addebito,con motivazione....eccessiva e fastidiosa fedeltà reiterata negli anni......


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Benvenuto [MENTION=6944]stanco[/MENTION] ...
Ammetto che leggendoti dipingi tua moglie come una donna effettivamente stancante.....

È sempre stata cosi?

Nelle tue premesse  parli di una intesa tra voi perfetta, che in realtà non ho riscontrato in un solo tuo rigo successivo.

Dirò di più.. Mi ha colpito la perenne e conclamata distanza emotiva fra di voi.....


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo soprattutto per sfogo.
> 
> Ho 47 anni, mia moglie 40, ci siamo conosciuti circa 8 anni fa, sposati da 4 anni, con una bimba di quasi tre, abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa sotto tutti i punti di vista e condiviso interessi e attività da subito.
> 
> ...



Ecco, prima di darti la mia opinione, mi soffermo subito sull'evidenziato in rosso, e cioè la parola "relazione".
Ne abbiamo discusso tanto con mio marito sul significato di tale termine e sul suo uso, a detta sua, completamente improprio.
Secondo lui e per farla semplice, non si può parlare di "relazione" quando non si è andati a letto.
Come anche una avventura di una o poco più di una volta non può essere considerata tale.
Nel tuo caso, se non c'è stata fisicità, non è una relazione, e forse non lo sarebbe neanche se ci fosse stata, per via delle breve durata.
Scusa la lungaggine...ma mi piacerebbe sapere il tuo punto di vista alla luce di quanto ho detto, così come l'opinione degli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Effettivamente questa parte pare difficile, anche lei ammette di essere in una situazione di grande confusione, ma qualche passo credo che si debba fare.


Il suo passo credo debba essere quello. 
Diffile riacquistare fiducia se non si tagliano i rami secchi


----------



## Piperita (7 Novembre 2016)

Mi suona male ...o facciamo un figlio o mi faccio consolare dal mio amico.
Capisco che lei si senta grande e voglia avere altri figli, ma fare un figlio è una cosa troppo importante e si deve ponderare bene e insieme, infine non si fanno i figli per sistemare la coppia se già è scoppiata. I figli acuiscono i problemi, non li risolvono.
Mi metto nei panni di tua moglie perché anche io sono combattuta a causa della mia insoddisfazione, i figli non c'entrano nulla.
Hai chiesto a tua moglie se è soddisfatta di voi due come coppia?


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo soprattutto per sfogo.
> 
> Ho 47 anni, mia moglie 40, ci siamo conosciuti circa 8 anni fa, sposati da 4 anni, con una bimba di quasi tre, abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa sotto tutti i punti di vista e condiviso interessi e attività da subito.
> 
> ...


*

Per che cosa ti ha chiesto di darle tempo????? con i presupposti che si sente ancora con lui??????
Mi sa che devi essere un po' più dura con tua moglie, mettere da parte quello che vuole lei e cominciare a pensare e a pretendere quello che a te fa star bene.*


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2016)

.....indipendentemente dalle tue colpe ( che valuterai e valuterete) ma tua moglie non la sopporto già, almeno dal quadro che ne fai .........
.... non so se è capricciosa e/o depressa , ma certi ricatti e recriminazioni non si possono sentire......


....ormai non riesco più neanche a concepire rapporti di coppia così squilibrati


----------



## Leda (7 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....indipendentemente dalle tue colpe ( che valuterai e valuterete) ma tua moglie non la sopporto già, almeno dal quadro che ne fai .........
> .... non so se è capricciosa e/o depressa , ma certi ricatti e recriminazioni non si possono sentire......
> 
> 
> ....*ormai non riesco più neanche a concepire rapporti di coppia così squilibrati*


E meno male! Tutta salute 

Benvenuto, [MENTION=6944]stanco[/MENTION] 
Sfogati, ti farà bene! Da quanto state andando dalla terapeuta? Che effetto vi fa?


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, prima di darti la mia opinione, mi soffermo subito sull'evidenziato in rosso, e cioè la parola "relazione".
> Ne abbiamo discusso tanto con mio marito sul significato di tale termine e sul suo uso, a detta sua, completamente improprio.
> Secondo lui e per farla semplice, non si può parlare di "relazione" quando non si è andati a letto.
> Come anche una avventura di una o poco più di una volta non può essere considerata tale.
> ...


Diletta, secondo te la Lewinsky che ha fatto un pompino a Bill ha avuto una relazione con lui o no?


----------



## stanco (7 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> *
> 
> Per che cosa ti ha chiesto di darle tempo????? con i presupposti che si sente ancora con lui??????
> Mi sa che devi essere un po' più dura con tua moglie, mettere da parte quello che vuole lei e cominciare a pensare e a pretendere quello che a te fa star bene.*


provo a rispondere ai diversi punti, prima ho postato un messaggio ma non è stato pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa.

1) siamo stati molto uniti dall'inizio e per molto tempo, la situazione sembra essere precipitata dopo la nascita della piccola, l'intesa è sempre stata molto buona sotto tutti i punti di vista. 
2) mia moglie mi ha sempre nascosto alcuni contatti con amici, sempre della sua città natale, con cui aveva avuto alcuni one night stand prima dei conoscerci e che erano stati sulle prime molto maleducati con me, dal momento che li considerava un contatto per: "eventi interessanti", ha preferito sentirli senza dirmelo piuttosto che perderli, ho cercato i non dare peso alla cosa, anche se non ne sono mai stato entusiasta.
3) darle tempo per cosa? Essenzialmente perché secondo lei non si può ripartire di colpo com se nulla fosse, posso anche essere d'accordo, ma vale da tutte e due le parti, e almeno bisognerebbe dare qualche segnale.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Diletta, secondo te la Lewinsky che ha fatto un pompino a Bill ha avuto una relazione con lui o no?



Certo che no, fermo restando che non fossero amanti


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> provo a rispondere ai diversi punti, prima ho postato un messaggio ma non è stato pubblicato, forse ho sbagliato qualcosa.
> 
> 1) siamo stati molto uniti dall'inizio e per molto tempo, la situazione sembra essere precipitata dopo la nascita della piccola, l'intesa è sempre stata molto buona sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> 2) mia moglie mi ha sempre nascosto alcuni contatti con amici, sempre della sua città natale, con cui aveva avuto alcuni one night stand prima dei conoscerci e che erano stati sulle prime molto maleducati con me, dal momento che li considerava un contatto per: "eventi interessanti", ha preferito sentirli senza dirmelo piuttosto che perderli, ho cercato i non dare peso alla cosa, anche se non ne sono mai stato entusiasta.
> 3) darle tempo per cosa? Essenzialmente perché secondo lei non si può ripartire di colpo com se nulla fosse, posso anche essere d'accordo, ma vale da tutte e due le parti, e almeno bisognerebbe dare qualche segnale.


Cosa intendi per "eventi interessanti"?????
Il tempo lo dovevi chiedere tu non lei secondo me o al massimo entrambi.
Concordo con te sul discorso del segnale che da parte di tua moglie, da quanto leggo, non c'è stato, io l'avrei preteso.
Anche mia moglie si sente con un amico in particolare, che io conosco bene, ma non mi ha mai nascosto nulla, nella massima trasparenza. 
Non puoi rimanere "passivo" ed aspettare che tua moglie ti comunichi un giorno........ quello che vuole fare, è un rapporto totalmente squilibrato.


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che no, fermo restando che non fossero amanti


Perfetto, bene, allora puoi spiegare secondo te cosa è, visto che non è relazione?


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perfetto, bene, allora puoi spiegare secondo te cosa è, visto che non è relazione?



Un sordido incontro sessuale, non lecito ovviamente


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un sordido incontro sessuale, non lecito ovviamente


Bene, mi spieghi perchè secondo te è sordido e illecito?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Un sordido incontro sessuale, non lecito ovviamente


Già...
Pensa che per consolarsi da quella terribile delusione a Hillary gli è pure toccato candidarsi a Presidente degli USA.

Immagina quando costano all'umanità quei du' pompini


----------



## stanco (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già...
> Pensa che per consolarsi da quella terribile delusione a Hillary gli è pure toccato candidarsi a Presidente degli USA.
> 
> Immagina quando costano all'umanità quei du' pompini


Scusate, grazie per le vostre risposte, ma forse state andando un poco fuori tema.


----------



## stanco (8 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "eventi interessanti"?????
> Il tempo lo dovevi chiedere tu non lei secondo me o al massimo entrambi.
> Concordo con te sul discorso del segnale che da parte di tua moglie, da quanto leggo, non c'è stato, io l'avrei preteso.
> Anche mia moglie si sente con un amico in particolare, che io conosco bene, ma non mi ha mai nascosto nulla, nella massima trasparenza.
> Non puoi rimanere "passivo" ed aspettare che tua moglie ti comunichi un giorno........ quello che vuole fare, è un rapporto totalmente squilibrato.


Mah, i tizi sono sempre al corrente di attività più o meno culturali, concerti e simili.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Mah, i tizi sono sempre al corrente di attività più o meno culturali, concerti e simili.


Ok

Scusami se mi permetto, ma ti sento come se avessi buttato la "spugna", forse è una mia impressione.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, prima di darti la mia opinione, mi soffermo subito sull'evidenziato in rosso, e cioè la parola "relazione".
> Ne abbiamo discusso tanto con mio marito sul significato di tale termine e sul suo uso, *a detta sua, completamente improprio.
> Secondo lui e per farla semplice, non si può parlare di "relazione" quando non si è andati a letto.*
> Come anche una avventura di una o poco più di una volta non può essere considerata tale.
> ...


Ciao Diletta  come stai? Sul grassetto, te la dico con wikipedia, che a farla più teorica non se ne esce più. 

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relazione_interpersonale

Tuo marito è bocciato in termini di conoscenza di ciò che dice e nei termini dell'utilizzo proprio delle parole. 

Ma direi che si merita un 10 con lode per la capacità di giocare fra significante e significato per farsi i cazzi suoi e addolcire la pillola. 

Io, di mio, ad un paraculo del genere avrei già tolto la pelle dal muso. 

Ma io sono io, e capisco benissimo che per tenere su il vostro sistema relazionale una mediazione, un accomodamento lo dovete pur trovare. 
Lieta che vi siate trovati e abbiate trovato un accodo per dipingervi reciprocamente una contesto in cui potervi in un qualche modo incontrare. Spero troviate serenità. 

Detto questo, però, tornerei nei significati condivisi. E mi riferisco al tuo secondo grassetto. 

Esistono diversi tipi di relazione, che vanno dalla superficie, la scopata per dire, o il pompino, o l'incontro casuale in ascensore, a tipologie più profonde e consapevoli dove gli attori diventano anche co-costruttori della relazione stessa. 

Non è il cazzo o la figa a dare dignità ed esistenza ad una relazione. Come non lo sono i sentimenti. 
Come non lo è il tempo. 

Anche 5' minuti in ascensore fra due sconosciuti è una tipologia di relazione. Breve. Veloce. Determinata. 
Ma relazione è.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Buongiorno, scrivo soprattutto per sfogo.
> 
> Ho 47 anni, mia moglie 40, ci siamo conosciuti circa 8 anni fa, sposati da 4 anni, con una bimba di quasi tre, abbiamo sempre avuto una grande intesa sotto tutti i punti di vista e condiviso interessi e attività da subito.
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto 

vado un po' in ordine sparso...

Intanto penso tu abbia fatto bene a non accettare il secondo figlio, sull'insistenza di tua moglie. E a mettere il paletto. 

Le hai chiesto come mai, nonostante ti avesse accusato di essere inadeguato come padre, chiedesse un altro figlio con te? 

E avete chiarito le aspettative che lei aveva e ha su di te? 

Quanto all'aver cercato io non penso sia questine di normalità o meno. Che dal mio punto di vista non c'entra una benamata cippa. 

Che allora se fosse normale, in caso di negazione del secondo figlio, scoparsi il cane dell'ortolano lei si sarebbe scopata il cane dell'ortolano perchè così fan tutti? 

Chi decide cosa è normale e cosa non lo è? 

Personalmente una risposta di quel genere...mi avrebbe fatto girare le storie e non poco. 
Perchè è una risposta non risposta. 

Io mi sarei sentita presa in giro. E non mi piacciono le prese in giro. 
E a quel punto, per come sono fatta io, la questione si sarebbe spostata dagli unicorni della comprensione e delle coccole e delle mancanze e del pastrugnamento normale, al fatto che il mio partner mi stesse provando a vendere nebbia. 

Nella migliore delle ipotesi. 

La peggiore è che avesse la nebbia nel cervello e non me lo stesse comunicando. Usando invece le mie inadeguatezze come forma difensiva dalle sue. 

Quanto alla normalità...lei non p nessuno per dirti cosa è normale PER TE e cosa non lo è. 
Questa è roba tua. Sei tu che lo decidi. Come lei decide per se stessa. 

E una volta deciso ognuno per sè, potete provare a vedere se avete significati condivisi in cui incontrarvi. 

Io credo che la questione dell'altro sia di relativa importanza..nel senso che è più una deviazione da questioni che sono fra voi. 

A partire dalle inadeguatezze di cui ti ha accusato e sotto cui sei restato tu...anche in termini di autostima, mi sa. 

Hai digerito quel periodo? 

..hai mai chiesto a tua moglie se fossi stato tu, a trovare la sintonia con un'altra donna, se le sarebbe sembrato normale e se ci sarebbe passata via liscia?

Potrebbe essere un bell'argomento di conversazione. 

Un consiglio, se lo vuoi...lascia perdere colpe, colpevoli, perdono e stronzate affini...non servono a niente. E sono disfunzionali alla comprensione. 

Credo che questo sia il momento in cui dovete provare a incontrarvi sinceramente e senza sconti...per conoscervi. 

Questa situazione potrebbe essere anche una opportunità...non pensi?


----------



## void (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta  come stai? Sul grassetto, te la dico con wikipedia, che a farla più teorica non se ne esce più.
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relazione_interpersonale
> 
> ...


Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non mi esprimo su quello.

Ma sulla parte in grassetto, condivisione totale. Venti minuti intorno al tavolino di un bar, davanti a un "innocuo" caffè possono essere una relazione più "relazione" di un rapporto sessuale.
Molto dipende da quanto di noi si spende e si da all'altro in quei 20 minuti.
Questo a prescindere da come poi il tradito vive, quando ne viene a conoscenza, i due differenti tipi di relazione.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta  come stai? Sul grassetto, te la dico con wikipedia, che a farla più teorica non se ne esce più.
> 
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relazione_interpersonale
> 
> ...




C'ero andata anch'io su Wikipedia!
Infatti lì si definisce una relazione interpersonale, o sociale, mi sembra, ma qui si sta parlando di un particolare tipo di relazione...che è quella extra, dove extra sta per "extraconiugale", anche se, per correttezza, gli andrebbe cambiato nome perché riguarda anche i conviventi, comunque questo è un altro discorso...  

L'esempio dell'ascensore non c'entra proprio nulla con la materia di cui si sta parlando su questo forum.
Se invece vogliamo giocare con la semantica...giochiamo pure.

Non a caso anche in ambiente legale si dà rilievo al carattere continuativo per stabilire se si può parlare di "relazione extra", altrimenti anche la legge ci fa poco.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene, mi spieghi perchè secondo te è sordido e illecito?


...se ti impegni ci puoi arrivare da solo!!
Forza!


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'ero andata anch'io su Wikipedia!
> Infatti lì si definisce una relazione interpersonale, o sociale, mi sembra, ma qui si sta parlando di un particolare tipo di relazione...che è quella extra, dove extra sta per "extraconiugale", anche se, per correttezza, gli andrebbe cambiato nome perché riguarda anche i conviventi, comunque questo è un altro discorso...
> 
> L'esempio dell'ascensore non c'entra proprio nulla con la materia di cui si sta parlando su questo forum.
> ...


Bene...allora approfondite con altre definizioni 

Ogni rapporto umano, di diversa profondità, durata è relazione. 
Per definizione scientifica. E pulita da ogni connotazione. 

Poi c'è il livello su cui ve la giocate tu e tuo marito, e la legge anche. 

L'uso del termine che ne fate è inesatto.

Un livello è la definizione di relazione in sè e per sè. 

Altro livello è la definizione che ognuno attribuisce alle "sue" relazioni. Questa è la parte altamente soggettiva. 

In cui ognuno inserisce le sue aspettative, le sue attribuzioni. 

E pii ce la parte intersoggettiva, lo spazio intermedio dove due individui si incontrano proprio per costruire un significato condiviso della "loro" relazione, declinandola nel loro contesto e cercando di cucirsela addosso su misura. 

L'esempio dell'ascensore è un esempio di relazione. 
Come lo potrebbe essere la scopata 1,2,3, bagno. 
Come lo potrebbe essere la scopata da unicorni rosa e ammmmore eterno. 
O la relazione che dura anni. 
O il matrimonio.
Etc etc. 

Non è che c'è la bilancia di misurazione del valore delle relazioni. Ognuno da il valore che da alle proprie. 
Sono tutte relazioni. Ognuna con la sua gamma di significati. E di attribuzioni. E di soggettivizzazioni. 

La questione legislativa riguarda la chiarificazione di quanto la relazione esterna abbia influito su quella preesistente. 
E si da ovviamente dei parametri generali, validi per tutti. 

I parametri, dovendo essere giurisprudenza, devono essere misurabili e parametrabili. E applicabili al maggior numero di utenti possibili.
Un po' come il matrimonio. Che è parametrato sul generale. E poi in ogni unione viene declinato secondo espressioni che rappresentano le  individualità che hanno contratto il vincolo.

Ma nella giurisprudenza stessa, la reiterazione di relazioni occasionali può essere discussa come causa di disfacimento della coppia. 

Questo sto dicendo. Io non gioco con la semantica. 

Semplicemente faccio riferimento ai diversi livelli di significato che può avere un termine. 

Poi, diletta, se tu e tuo marito avete definizioni condivise...dove sta la questione? 

Se lui scopa, o ha scopato in giro, e a te va bene perchè fa in fretta, non vedo problema.
Ci sono coppie che stanno benissimo in quella situazione. 
Altre che condividono le scopate. 
Altre che vanno insieme a scopare a giro. 
Altre che fanno diversi giochi ancora. 

Basta scegliere che tipo di declinazione di relazione si vuol dare alla propria e il resto discende di conseguenza. 

Anche se mi pare che tuo marito voglia definire la vostra relazione alla luce del valore delle altre non-relazioni che ha avuto o ha. 
Da donna...lo prenderei a calci in culo solo per questo.


----------



## Piperita (8 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non mi esprimo su quello.
> 
> Ma sulla parte in grassetto, condivisione totale. Venti minuti intorno al tavolino di un bar, davanti a un "innocuo" caffè possono essere una relazione più "relazione" di un rapporto sessuale.
> Molto dipende da quanto di noi si spende e si da all'altro in quei 20 minuti.
> Questo a prescindere da come poi il tradito vive, quando ne viene a conoscenza, i due differenti tipi di relazione.


La penso come te, ma molti la pensano diversamente. Fanno una netta distinzione tra rapporto fisico e mentale, il primo è grave , il secondo è normale. Io continuo a sostenere che se mio marito facesse sesso occasionale con qualche donna, potrebbe essere solo un'esigenza fisiologica del tutto naturale, se invece fosse preso, innamorato, pur non facendoci sesso, mi sentirei tradita.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene...allora approfondite con altre definizioni
> 
> Ogni rapporto umano, di diversa profondità, durata è relazione.
> *Per definizione scientifica. *E pulita da ogni connotazione.
> ...




'Per definizione scientifica' ok, l'accetto, ma sul resto rimango sulla mia posizione.
Per la cronaca: se scoprissi una sua tresca, anche solo a livello di flirt, con altra donna, metto immediatamente la parola fine al nostro "viaggio" insieme.
In quel caso, il percorso della vita ce lo facciamo ognuno per conto suo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non mi esprimo su quello.
> 
> Ma sulla parte in grassetto, condivisione totale. *Venti minuti intorno al tavolino di un bar, davanti a un "innocuo" caffè possono essere una relazione più "relazione" di un rapporto sessuale.*
> *Molto dipende da quanto di noi si spende e si da all'altro in quei 20 minuti.*
> Questo a prescindere da come poi il tradito vive, quando ne viene a conoscenza, i due differenti tipi di relazione.


Già...il grassetto mi trova pienamente d'accordo. 

Quanto al quanto ci si spende...io ci preciserei dentro quanto ci si mette in termini di aspettative, interne intendo. 

Cosa ci si sta cercando dentro. 

Che sia un caffè che sia una trombata. A seconda di come ognuno si muove nei diversi piani del suo essere. 

E dipende anche dal tipo di relazione che si era impostata prima, secondo me. 

A me lascia piuttosto perplessa, da sempre, la questione della fedeltà come vincolo che cala a cappio su una coppia. 

Io credo sia un percorso. Condiviso. E declinato. Ed anche erotizzabile. Fra l'altro. 

Ma è un discorso OT rispetto alla storia di stanco. 

E sono sempre più convinta che il tradimento sia un sintomo, non un problema. Un dato del problema. SE di problema si vuol parlare. 

E spesso non se ne vuol parlare....tanto che per tanti, basta non sapere e va tutto bene. O quasi almeno.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> 'Per definizione scientifica' ok, l'accetto, ma sul resto rimango sulla mia posizione.
> Per la cronaca: se scoprissi una sua tresca, anche solo a livello di flirt, con altra donna, metto immediatamente la parola fine al nostro "viaggio" insieme.
> In quel caso, il percorso della vita ce lo facciamo ognuno per conto suo.


Diletta.. ma al di là delle posizioni, di vedere un fenomeno e "posizionarsi" sul chiamarlo Pippo o Franco.. 

mica conta il nome di battesimo né tanto meno il parere del giudice o dell'amministratore di condominio... 
e nemmeno la definizione di tuo marito, né tanto meno di chiunque altro..

conta se va bene a te.. a te va bene?... e allora va tutto bene

ci sono persone i cui coniugi si sparano le pippe davanti a una chat scambiandosi foto confidenze e intimità con una sconosciuta di Lamporecchio, e sono di là belli tranquilli... perché tanto il "topo" non scappa ed è bello al sicuro in casetta

ognuno ha una sensibilità diversa...  ci sono persone per cui se non c'è materialità il fatto semplicemente "non esiste"

tu probabilmente sei fra quelle... e va bene così...


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...se ti impegni ci puoi arrivare da solo!!
> Forza!


Guarda che io ci sono già arrivato.
Sei tu che non ti sei impegnata abbastanza.....


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non mi esprimo su quello.
> 
> Ma sulla parte in grassetto, condivisione totale. *Venti minuti intorno al tavolino di un bar, davanti a un "innocuo" caffè possono essere una relazione più "relazione" di un rapporto sessuale.*
> Molto dipende da quanto di noi si spende e si da all'altro in quei 20 minuti.
> Questo a prescindere da come poi il tradito vive, quando ne viene a conoscenza, i due differenti tipi di relazione.




Guarda che l'ho sempre pensata così e tuttora condivido, ma ci deve essere anche l'altro elemento fondamentale che è la prosecuzione del caffé al tavolino di un bar.
Se quel caffé resta circoscritto ad una volta e stop non lo considererò mai una relazione e per quanto ci starei male, non avrebbe ripercussioni.
E sai perché?
Perché se rimane un fatto isolato significa solo una cosa: che non era importante, a prescindere dall'intensità di quei momenti.
Altrimenti, gli si darebbe un seguito.
Secondo me, la logica ci viene incontro e può darci tante risposte.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diletta.. ma al di là delle posizioni, di vedere un fenomeno e "posizionarsi" sul chiamarlo Pippo o Franco..
> 
> mica conta il nome di battesimo né tanto meno il parere del giudice o dell'amministratore di condominio...
> e nemmeno la definizione di tuo marito, né tanto meno di chiunque altro..
> ...



O Scorpione,
non ci hai proprio preso, io sono tutta il contrario...


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che io ci sono già arrivato.
> Sei tu che non ti sei impegnata abbastanza.....




...sarà come dici, ma non mi sembra mica tanto.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> 'Per definizione scientifica' ok, l'accetto, ma sul resto rimango sulla mia posizione.
> Per la cronaca: se scoprissi una sua tresca, anche solo a livello di flirt, con altra donna, metto immediatamente la parola fine al nostro "viaggio" insieme.
> In quel caso, il percorso della vita ce lo facciamo ognuno per conto suo.


La mia non è una posizione. 
Ti basterebbe andarti a leggere qualcosina di pedagogia, per dire. O di sociologia. 

E ti renderesti conto che la tua posizione è un arroccamento costruito sull'ignorare (nei termini di non andare ad approfondire e conoscere). 
Che poi va benissimo, sia chiaro. Sono affari tuoi. 

Però se fai passare informazioni non corrette, trovo corretto sottolinearlo. 
E non per te o contro di te. Sia altrettanto chiaro. 

Semplicemente per correttezza. 

Se a te va bene la tua  posizione perchè ti permette di starci dentro, come ti dicevo, ne sono lieta. E dico davvero Diletta. PEnso sia ora che tu ti riposi un po'...e mi auguro che tu ci riesca per davvero. 

Se la condividete tu e tuo marito, e insieme vi state declinando una "VOSTRA" relazione, con regole vostre, modi vostri, io penso sia una cosa bella. E finalmente. 

Penso che alla fine si trovi pace dove la si può trovare e ognuno sa quanto costa la sua pace. 
E non credo che ci siano tipi di Pace e di pace. A ognuno il suo. Sotto la sua responsabilità. Oneri e onori. 

Però ecco...il tuo discorso sarebbe paragonabile ad un mio ipotetico in cui, siccome io contemplo la possibilità di aperture sessuali a terzi nella coppia, e il mio compagno con me, mi mettessi a dire che relazione di coppia è essere coppia aperta a terzi, quarti o quel che è. 
O che i poliamoristi si mettessero a dire che la loro declinazione di relazione è l'unica valida. 
O che i monogami duri e puri si mettessero a dire che è il loro modo quello universalmente valido. 

Non sarebbe, no, una definizione di relazione? ti pare?
Sarebbero soltanto descrizioni di diverse declinazioni dello stare in relazione. 

Io sono piuttosto convinta che essendo individui, ognuno si faccia e si declini le sue regole. 
E penso sia pure giusto. 

Onestà è, dal mio punto di vista, non raccontare cazzate a chi si ha vicino. 

Io non potrei stare con un maschio che non contempla la possibilità, anche soltanto in termini fantasmatici, di terzi.
Mentirei a me stessa e di conseguenza a lui. 
Quindi mi son trovata un maschio che condivide con me quel tipo di visione. E ce la siam comunicata. Insieme ad altre. E a NOI va bene. A noi. Questo conta. 

E' questione di onestà. Intellettuale. Secondo me. Verso se stessi. 

Non di relazioni extra. 

Per la cronaca: potresti anche decidere che ti va bene il flirt, ma vuoi al contempo in regalo 77 collane di perle.
Oppure potreste decidere che voi due siete il nucleo fermo. Ed ognuno si concede di sperimentare anche altre opzioni. O quel che vuoi/volete. 

Credo che la serenità sia poter davvero viaggiare insieme. 

Io non viaggerei con qualcuno di inaffidabile. 
E per inaffidabile intendo uno che non mi dice chi è. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Diletta e non mi esprimo su quello.
> 
> Ma sulla parte in grassetto, condivisione totale. *Venti minuti intorno al tavolino di un bar, davanti a un "innocuo" caffè possono essere una relazione più "relazione" di un rapporto sessuale.*
> Molto dipende da quanto di noi si spende e si da all'altro in quei 20 minuti.
> Questo a prescindere da come poi il tradito vive, quando ne viene a conoscenza, i due differenti tipi di relazione.



Mi viene da pensare che il sesso sia acqua fresca ormai, ma anche sulle relazioni avrei parecchio da obiettare.
Se 20 minuti al bar sono relazione io sono Gigi Rizzi.


----------



## stanco (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> 
> vado un po' in ordine sparso...
> 
> ...


Allora, delle sue accuse ne abbiamo parlato molto, secondo lei la situazione era migliorata con il crescere della bimba, non nascondo che per me passare da una situazioen di tensione e attacchi ad una richiesta simile era forse eccessivo, penso che ci entri anche la sua insoddisfazione professionale, anche di questo abbiamo parlato, in fondo lo ammette anche lei ma il desiderio secondo lei era spontaneo e forte, il mio rifiuto o anco solo la richiesta di aspettare sono stati accolti con scontri molto pesanti e crisi profonda, ho superato, si, non credo di essere un cattivo padre e nemmeno lei lo crede ora, come marito/compagno, ma, vedremo.

E' normale avviare una relazione o "pseudo" relazione come reazione alla sitazione di crisi? non lo so. Dal mio punto di vista c'è un accordo alla base dalla nostra unione (matrimonio o meno) e ci sono regole condivise, se non ci vanno più bene ne possiamo parlare e decidere cosa fare, ma quello che mi fa male è oviamente che lei semplicemente abbia cercato un'altro perchè le andava un momento di evasione e adesso non sembri disposta ad accettarne le coseguenze sgradevoli su di noi. Conseguenze che vogliono dire in primo luogo assumersi la responsabilità e non scaricarla su di me per le mie vere o presunte mancanze.

Io sicuramente ho molte colpe: troppo tempo sottratto alla famiglia, momenti di difficoltà personale da gestire, talvolta eccessiva ruvidezza nel trattare i suoi problemi professionali e personali, ad ogni modo, come lei stessa amette io sono sempre stato qui, non sono scappato con nessuno e non ho tresche nascoste.

Tutto ciò premesso indubbiamente ora siamo al dunque, mi chiede tempo, sostiene di avere la tentazione di fuggire di fronte ad una situazione che non è ideale e che la fa sentire in gabbia (come se ce ne fosse una ideale) e di sentirsi al limite della tenuta psicologica, che posso fare? Cerco di darle tempo, si tratta solo di vedere quanto si può andare avanti e come evolveranno le cose, poi ci sarebbe anche quello che voglio fare io, ma in questo momento forse anche io ci devo pensare approfonditamente.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> O Scorpione,
> non ci hai proprio preso, io sono tutta il contrario...


Io non ho azzardato a prenderci, lo hai scritto prima tu: "se non c'è fisicità allora non è una relazione"

Quindi avevi scritto male?? Spiega.....


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> La mia non è una posizione.
> Ti basterebbe andarti a leggere qualcosina di pedagogia, per dire. O di sociologia.
> 
> E ti renderesti conto che la tua posizione è un arroccamento costruito sull'ignorare (nei termini di non andare ad approfondire e conoscere).
> ...



Ma non credo Ipazia che la maggioranza delle persone considerino "relazione extraconiugale o extraconvivenza" l'avere preso un caffé spendendoci un certo tempo.
Questo è un paradosso e lo sapete anche voi, tu e gli altri che hanno preso questa posizione (perché certo che lo è).
Va da sé che la relazione di coppia ciascuno dei componenti se la modella sulla base della propria essenza e delle proprie aspettative, con modalità soggettive.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho azzardato a prenderci, lo hai scritto prima tu: "se non c'è fisicità allora non è una relazione"
> 
> Quindi avevi scritto male?? Spiega.....



Ma probabilmente non mi sono spiegata bene: è mio marito che la pensa così, io per nulla.
Non me la sento però di chiamare relazione una frequentazione di pochi, pochissimi incontri.
Per me relazione è un rapporto di una certa durata, con o senza sesso.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

*@ Stanco*

mi scuso io per i ripetuti O.T.
Tornando in tema: non ho capito perché dovresti darle del tempo.
Lei cosa ti ha detto in proposito?


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che il sesso sia acqua fresca ormai, ma anche sulle relazioni avrei parecchio da obiettare.
> Se 20 minuti al bar sono relazione io sono Gigi Rizzi.


Sbagliando, si sovrappone "relazione", come termine che comunemente e impropriamente viene usato per definire un rapporto fra due individui con aspettative di durata e stabilità e progettualità comune con il termine che indica semplicemente il contesto dove due o più individui si incontrano con il fine di scambiare interazioni. 

Scientificamente relazione è il "tessuto" in cui si scambiano interazioni di qualsiasi tipo, genere e durata. 
La relazione è il prodotto dello scambio comunicativo fra individui. 

E poi può essere declinata nei diversi modi, tanti quanti le rappresentazioni umane sono in grado di produrne. 
E tanti quanti i giudizi di valore possono concepirne. 

E quindi si ha la relazione di coppia. Nelle sue diverse declinazioni. 
La relazione parentale. 
La relazione amicale. 
La relazione lavorativa. Professionale. Hobbistica. 
Le relazioni di dipendenza. Per dire. Etc etc. 

La relazione occasionale. L'ascensore, l'1,2,3 bagno, il vicino di sdraio al mare, etc etc. 

E da qui discendono i giudizi di valore, le bilance anche. 

Che usano come parametri tempo, durata, stabilità. 

Ma è confusione nell'uso di un termine in modo improprio. O meglio, non declinato. 

Confusione che deriva dall'appiattimento del significato che si attribuisce ad una parola. 
E confusione fra significati e valori. 

LA parola è la stessa...ma il livelli del suo significato sono molteplici...

Quindi anche il caffè al bar di venti minuti è una relazione. Occasionale o ripetuta. In genesi o determinata. 
Ma pur sempre, in quei 20 minuti, si condivide il tessuto che permette l'interazione. 

Profonda? superficiale? 
Vera? falsa?

Queste sono tutte domande che riguardano il valore di quel che si produce attraverso l'interazione. MA è un livello diverso. E difficilmente misurabile. Fra l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non credo Ipazia che la maggioranza delle persone considerino "relazione extraconiugale o extraconvivenza" l'avere preso un caffé spendendoci un certo tempo.
> Questo è un paradosso e lo sapete anche voi, tu e gli altri che hanno preso questa posizione (perché certo che lo è).
> Va da sé che la relazione di coppia ciascuno dei componenti se la modella sulla base della propria essenza e delle proprie aspettative, con modalità soggettive.


Qual'è il confine x te che segna "la relazione" in 2 che prendono il caffè??

Premettendo che ognuno ha i propri... Dove collocheresti tu il confine?

Il tempo? La frequenza? Gli argomenti di cui si parla? Se parte un fisicità???... Dove?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi anche il caffè al bar di venti minuti è una relazione. Occasionale o ripetuta. In genesi o determinata.
> Ma pur sempre, in quei 20 minuti, si condivide il tessuto che permette l'interazione.
> 
> Profonda? superficiale?
> ...


Oooooh....  
Ripuliamo i termini dallo sporco che c'è in noi


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sbagliando, si sovrappone "relazione", come termine che comunemente e impropriamente viene usato per definire un rapporto fra due individui con aspettative di durata e stabilità e progettualità comune con il termine che indica semplicemente il contesto dove due o più individui si incontrano con il fine di scambiare interazioni.
> 
> Scientificamente relazione è il "tessuto" in cui si scambiano interazioni di qualsiasi tipo, genere e durata.
> La relazione è il prodotto dello scambio comunicativo fra individui.
> ...


Sono d'accordo sui distinguo linguistici, ma nel contesto di questa discussione credo che il termine relazione sia usato con il significato di relazione amorosa e profonda, che è in fin dei conti il più colloquialmente usato.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente non mi sono spiegata bene: è mio marito che la pensa così, io per nulla.
> Non me la sento però di chiamare relazione una frequentazione di pochi, pochissimi incontri.
> Per me relazione è un rapporto di una certa durata, con o senza sesso.


Ho capito.. Il fattore "tempo" per te riveste una importanza rilevante, anche se in quel breve tempo c'è profondità e fisicità assoluta, è poco tempo, quindi sostanzialmente non significativo


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qual'è il confine x te che segna "la relazione" in 2 che prendono il caffè??
> 
> Premettendo che ognuno ha i propri... Dove collocheresti tu il confine?
> 
> Il tempo? La frequenza? Gli argomenti di cui si parla? Se parte un fisicità???... Dove?


Mia nonna a proposito di due innamorati usava dire "si parlano".
Se io affermo "Ho una relazione con Gynger", intendo dire che ci esco e ci scopo o ambisco a farlo prima o poi.
Se io prendo un caffè con Gynger non credo userei lo stesso termine. Soprattutto con mia moglie.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non credo Ipazia che la maggioranza delle persone considerino "relazione extraconiugale o extraconvivenza" l'avere preso un caffé spendendoci un certo tempo.
> Questo è un paradosso e lo sapete anche voi, tu e gli altri che hanno preso questa posizione (perché certo che lo è).
> Va da sé che la relazione di coppia ciascuno dei componenti se la modella sulla base della propria essenza e delle proprie aspettative, con modalità soggettive.


Mi sa che non ci stiamo intendendo. 

La metto in concreto. 

Se il mio compagno si bevesse un caffè e *decidesse* di non dirmelo...perderebbe punti di affidabilità ai miei occhi. 

Se il mio compagno mi parlasse, e lo fa, del suo desiderio di sperimentare sesso con altre donne in mia compagnia, lo gradisco e molto e insieme a lui mi attivo per costruire un percorso per provare ad arrivarci senza farci male. Condividendo. Ed è fonte di piacere, a diversi livelli. 

Fotte un cazzo se è una relazione extraconiugale. O un flirt da 1,2,3 bagno. O un caffè. 

Se non mi dici, perchè hai deciso di mentire, non sei affidabile. Per me. 

Poi si può discutere sul perchè hai pensato di mentire. 

Ma ai miei occhi hai perso un sacco di punti. 

Perchè significa che non sei abbastanza adulto da assumerti la responsabilità piena di quel che fai. 

Mia presenza o assenza non conta niente. 

Se mi tratti come la mammina a cui nascondere che hai mangiato la nutella.....beh...il mio compagno sa che se ne può andare bellamente a fare in culo. 
E viceversa vale per me. 

La questione non è la fedeltà.

La questione è assumersi la responsabilità di chi si è e di ciò che si fa. Semplicemente e liberamente. 
SE questo non c'è, se non c'è cucitura condivisa del tessuto relazionale, la relazione semplicemente non c'è.

E allora per davvero, 20 minuti al bar con qualcuno che non si nasconde dietro un dito può avere più valore di una relazione decennale con qualcuno che fa il piccoletto che mangia la nutella e lascia il barattolo nell'armadietto per non farsi sgamare.. Per assurdo. 

Che è vero che il valore deriva da ciò che è stato. Ma è solo una parte. SE si vuol progredire insieme. 

A fare la differenza è quel che c'è. Adesso. Perchè è nell'adesso che costruiamo il futuro.

E se adesso mi tratti come la tua mammina...beh...io non sono la mamma di nessuno. Quindi arrivederci e grazie. 
Mi bastano i miei tre gatti. 

Questo per me ovviamente. 

Poi c'è chi in questa formula ci sta benissimo. E va ben così. 

A ognuno il suo. 

Ma sui termini, mi spiace. Sono precisa. 
Non perchè l'ho deciso io. 
Ma perchè per convenzione mondiale esistono degli accordi sui significati dei termini. E del termine relazione nello specifico. visto che sono decenni che c'è gente che ci studia secondo molteplici paradigmi...da quelli umanistici a quelli chimici, fisici etc etc. 

Poi si può disquisire sull'accordo o sul disaccordo. Sul valore o non valore. Nello specifico del significato di "rapporto duraturo fra due individui". 

Ma se non c'è la condivisione del significato di partenza, (ossia che relazione è il prodotto di una interazione fra due individui, al netto di durata, stabilità e progettualità) e in questo caso c'è da parte di una intera comunità scientifica, direi che si discute sul nulla e sulle sensazioni. Personalismi. 

E allora non ha senso. Per me. 

Come nell'esempio del caffè che ti ho fatto sopra. 

Paradossalmente tu perdoneresti le balle e non la trombata...io le balle non le tollererei, la trombata *condivisa* sì. 
Vedi un po'.


----------



## void (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda che l'ho sempre pensata così e tuttora condivido, ma ci deve essere anche l'altro elemento fondamentale che è la prosecuzione del caffé al tavolino di un bar.
> Se quel caffé resta circoscritto ad una volta e stop non lo considererò mai una relazione e per quanto ci starei male, non avrebbe ripercussioni.
> E sai perché?
> Perché se rimane un fatto isolato significa solo una cosa: che non era importante, a prescindere dall'intensità di quei momenti.
> ...



Quindi, secondo la logica del "fatto isolato" anche una sveltina da 10 minuti è da considerarsi una cosa non importante se non ha ulteriori seguiti?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Mia nonna a proposito di due innamorati usava dire "si parlano".
> Se io affermo "Ho una relazione con Gynger", intendo dire che ci esco e ci scopo o ambisco a farlo prima o poi.
> Se io prendo un caffè con Gynger non credo userei lo stesso termine. Soprattutto con mia moglie.


si, sono d'accordo, partendo dal preconcetto del termine "sporco" nel suo comune uso

avendolo ripulito, uno dopo lo sporca in base al suo personale sentire

per me ad esempio il tempo conta pochissimo... a differenza di @_Diletta_

un caffè di 2 ore che mia moglie prende ogni giorno col tale per parlare del centrocampo della Juve, non lo riesco a sporcare, nonostante il parecchio tempo investito

un caffè di 2 minuti preso alla disperata una volta al mese, e a mia insaputa, in cui lei le dice cose sue molto intime, per me assume connotati già diversi....


----------



## void (8 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che il sesso sia acqua fresca ormai, ma anche sulle relazioni avrei parecchio da obiettare.
> Se 20 minuti al bar sono relazione io sono Gigi Rizzi.


Beh, se in quei 20 minuti chi sedeva intorno al tavolo ha desiderato più il proprio interlocutore che il proprio partner, se ha desiderato che quei 20 minuti non finissero mai, se quando è tornato a casa ha provato un senso di vuoto .... e mi fermo qui..... non sono stati una relazione.
Il sesso non è acqua fresca ma, ma penso che quando perdi una persona perdi la sua mente e non il suo corpo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sui distinguo linguistici, ma nel contesto di questa discussione credo che il termine relazione sia usato con il significato di *relazione amorosa e profonda*, che è in fin dei conti il più colloquialmente usato.


Esattamente a questo chiarificazione sto tendendo. 

Sottolineando che le definizioni soggettive universali, tipo quella del marito di diletta, sono imprecise. E aderenti soltanto a chi condivide quei significati soggettivi. Ma non applicabili per default alla generalità. 

Questo sto sottolineando. 

E son piuttosto convinta sia importante. 

Anche per non autoingannarsi, vautando in termini valoriali, e quindi accontentandosi, le questioni. 

Del tipo: e vabbè. mi hai raccontato una valanga di balle per berti il caffè e poi fare una trombatina, ma non è successo niente...essù...non è mica una relazione!!!

Che poi per me...mi fa anche sorridere...a farmi profondamente incazzare sono le balle. Come dicevo a diletta, se il mio compagno mi deve raccontare balle, può andare a cagare. Significa che non è in grado di assumersi chi è e cosa fa...e non va bene per me. Non sarebbe affidabile. 

E non sarebbe affidabile nè se tromba nè se non tromba. 

Perchè se racconta balle è inaffidabile anche sul conto in banca. Sul pagare la bolletta della luce. Sul fare la spesa. Per fare esempi scemi. 

Non so se mi sto spiegando. 

Tornando a da dove ero partita....sottolineavo che la moglie di stanco, se è andata da un altro a cercar conferme, riempimenti di vuoti che sentiva con stanco, rassicurazioni...usti se si è messa in relazione. E non solo in relazione occasionale. Ma presente. E attiva. 

Che poi abbia scopato o meno...cosa conta?

Per la coppia, in gioco c'è la fiducia del costruire insieme. 

E del rivedersi...e rispondere ad alcune domande. 
Che riguardano la comunicazione di coppia, le interazioni, la vicinanza, la complicità, l'intesa. 
LA serenità di potersi esporre uno all'altro in modo proattivo e non accusatorio nei termini del colpevole/innocente. 
Il non stare in un contesto di copia in cui invece di essere alleati, co-costruenti Legame e affidabilità reciproca, ci si ritrova nemici e giudici uno dell'altro.  

Che in quello che descrive stanco, la scopata sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi, secondo me. 

LA questione, che credo anche stanco abbia individuato quando parla di fiducia tradita, riguarda l'affidabilità.

Credevo ti saresti rivolta a me per ciò che riguardava me e te. E invece non solo hai cercato fuori, che ci potrebbe anche stare. Ma mi hai mentito. 

Non so se mi spiego.
 @_stanco_...correggimi se ho mal interpretato.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Allora, delle sue accuse ne abbiamo parlato molto, secondo lei la situazione era migliorata con il crescere della bimba, non nascondo che per me passare da una situazioen di tensione e attacchi ad una richiesta simile era forse eccessivo, penso che ci entri anche la sua insoddisfazione professionale, anche di questo abbiamo parlato, in fondo lo ammette anche lei ma il desiderio secondo lei era spontaneo e forte, il mio rifiuto o anco solo la richiesta di aspettare sono stati accolti con scontri molto pesanti e crisi profonda, ho superato, si, non credo di essere un cattivo padre e nemmeno lei lo crede ora, come marito/compagno, ma, vedremo.
> 
> E' normale avviare una relazione o "pseudo" relazione come reazione alla sitazione di crisi? non lo so. *Dal mio punto di vista c'è un accordo alla base dalla nostra unione (matrimonio o meno) e ci sono regole condivise, se non ci vanno più bene ne possiamo parlare e decidere cosa fare, ma quello che mi fa male è oviamente che lei semplicemente abbia cercato un'altro perchè le andava un momento di evasione e adesso non sembri disposta ad accettarne le coseguenze sgradevoli su di noi. Conseguenze che vogliono dire in primo luogo assumersi la responsabilità e non scaricarla su di me per le mie vere o presunte mancanze.*
> 
> ...


Ciao 

già..capisco molto bene il grassetto. La vedo anche io in modo simile a te. 
In termini di assunzione di responsabilità e conseguenze. 
E in termini di affidabilità di conseguenza. 

Mi metterebbe molto in difficoltà trovarmi davanti qualcuno che una volta sgamato iniziasse a fare lo slaloom cercando di sfuggire la situazione. Sarebbe una delusione...specialmente se fosse la prima volta che mi si svela in quel modo di essere. non so se mi spiego....

Come la vedi, Lei intendo, adesso? 
La riconosci? 

Quanto al secondo grassetto...sì. 

Avete la terapia di coppia come contesto comune in cui condividere questioni comuni. 
E la quotidianità per vivervi. Riuscite? 

Credo che ci voglia estrema calma e lentezza....riprendere ognuno in mano se stesso, fare il punto della situazione e poi ricondividere...e ri-riconoscersi...

Hai voglia tu di ri-riconoscerti con lei?


----------



## stanco (8 Novembre 2016)

Allora, 
quanto alla "relazione" in oggetto, si sono conosciuti tempo fa, c'era stato qualche sms equivoco, avevo chiarito che non ero dispobile a giochi sotto banco, la situazione si é chiusa li, almeno 6 anni fa. 

Adesso lei è andata a cercarlo, serate passate assieme a parlare, abbracciarsi e baciarsi, oltre questo dice non sono andati anche perchè lui sembra avere problemi.  Non cercava sesso perchè almeno quello con me è sempre andato bene. Cosí ella disse, ci credo? Boh, fa differenza? Poca. 

Il punto è che c'era un accordo che io ho sempre rispettato e lei no, le sto chiedendo di prenderne atto e di dirmi se vuole impegnarsi in un nuovo accordo, ha proposte alternative o dobbiamo gestire il naufragio e liquidare il relitto.

La tensione è forte, la confusione anche, sono d'accordo di darci un poco di tempo, ma non so quanto, forse dipende da quanto reggo una situazione che presenta ancora ambiguità.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci stiamo intendendo.
> 
> La metto in concreto.
> 
> ...



Ok, vada per la precisione linguistica del significato di partenza.

Riguardo alla tua ultima frase, ti rispondo che:
NO, assolutamente no, non perdonerei né perdonerò le balle!!
Infatti, lui, ora, può davvero essere se stesso con me e deve prendersi questa responsabilità.
Queste sono state le mie condizioni fin dall'inizio Ipazia e restano quelle.
Se mi mentirà e lo scoprirò sarà finita per sempre, non finirà se ha voglia di una trombata "extra".
Vedi, a me è rimasta solo la sincerità come punto di forza per il nostro rapporto, solo quella può farci vivere ancora insieme...
Sono dell'idea che sia inutile e stupido chiudere il recinto quando i buoi sono scappati...
Io chiedo solo sincerità, a questo punto.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo la logica del "fatto isolato" anche una sveltina da 10 minuti è da considerarsi una cosa non importante se non ha ulteriori seguiti?



Esatto...


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Allora,
> quanto alla "relazione" in oggetto, si sono conosciuti tempo fa, c'era stato qualche sms equivoco, avevo chiarito che non ero dispobile a giochi sotto banco, la situazione si é chiusa li, almeno 6 anni fa.
> 
> Adesso lei è andata a cercarlo, serate passate assieme a parlare, abbracciarsi e baciarsi, oltre questo dice non sono andati anche perchè lui sembra avere problemi.  Non cercava sesso perchè almeno quello con me è sempre andato bene. Cosí ella disse, ci credo? Boh, fa differenza? Poca.
> ...



Ok, allora mi correggo, stando così le cose anche secondo me è stata una relazione, pur breve.
E sì, è abbastanza grave, bisogna che ci lavoriate su.


----------



## void (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Allora,
> quanto alla "relazione" in oggetto, si sono conosciuti tempo fa, c'era stato qualche sms equivoco, avevo chiarito che non ero dispobile a giochi sotto banco, la situazione si é chiusa li, almeno 6 anni fa.
> 
> Adesso lei è andata a cercarlo, serate passate assieme a parlare, abbracciarsi e baciarsi, oltre questo dice non sono andati anche perchè lui sembra avere problemi.  Non cercava sesso perchè almeno quello con me è sempre andato bene. Cosí ella disse, ci credo? Boh, fa differenza? Poca.
> ...



Già, vista la situazione fa poca differenza. Ma l'ambiguità di cui parli è pesante da sopportare, e a lungo andare logora più del dubbio. Spero tu riesca a chiarire al più presto il neretto. Te lo auguro.
Lei ti ha dato un suo punto di vista sul futuro?


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Allora,
> quanto alla "relazione" in oggetto, si sono conosciuti tempo fa, c'era stato qualche sms equivoco, avevo chiarito che non ero dispobile a giochi sotto banco, la situazione si é chiusa li, almeno 6 anni fa.
> 
> Adesso lei è andata a cercarlo, serate passate assieme a parlare, abbracciarsi e baciarsi, oltre questo dice non sono andati anche perchè lui sembra avere problemi.  Non cercava sesso perchè almeno quello con me è sempre andato bene. Cosí ella disse, ci credo? Boh, fa differenza? Poca.
> ...


Penso che il tempo per riflettere sia passato......(4 mesi) adesso bisogna prendere delle posizioni e delle decisioni, anche perché andando avanti così ti fai solo del male.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, vada per la precisione linguistica del significato di partenza.
> 
> Riguardo alla tua ultima frase, ti rispondo che:
> NO, assolutamente no, non perdonerei né perdonerò le balle!!
> ...


E' importante. La precisione linguistica, o meglio, la condivisone di un significato di fondo comune. 

Se no su cosa si discute? 
O meglio, su cosa si appoggia la discussione? 

Sulle soggettività? 
Se ci si appoggia solo sulla soggettività, non se ne esce...non si comunica davvero. Si comunica solo di facciata. Imbrogliandosi fra l'altro....e finendo a discutere del nulla perchè non si sta partendo da una base di significato comune. 

Dal significato comune, ci si può allora inoltrare sulle individuali declinazioni...e allora davvero si può cercare esposizione e chiarezza individuale e di conseguenza reciproca. 

Se c'è un significato predominante e soggettivo e non condiviso, allora è vessazione. 
Non comunicazione. 
E la sincerità va a farsi benedire. Come la chiarezza. E la vicinanza. 

La comunicazione diventa un adattarsi su equilibri di forza e non di sostanza. 

Che poi va anche bene, se ci si sta dentro. Tante relazioni si costruiscono esattamente su equilibri di forza e potere. 
Il punto è sapere riconoscere che quello è il gioco relazionale. E decidere di conseguenza che posizione assumere. 

Io di mio per esempio, non ci sto dentro. 

Nelle relazioni affettive intendo. 

In altre forme relazionali, non ho nessun problema a riconoscere gli equilibri di forza e potere e i ruoli che ne discendono. 

Ma in una relazione affettiva se riconosco quel gioco...io chiudo. 
Non voglio affetto giocato sul potere relazionale. 

A me il potere piace metterlo in mezzo. E poi giocarci insieme semmai. 

Ecco perchè ho battuto sul significato del termine di partenza da cui semmai poi declinare posizioni. 
Perchè da una base riconosciutamente oggettiva (per quanto possa esistere l'oggettività) poi si possono intersecare i significati soggettivi e confrontarsi serenamente. 

E non come su un campo di battaglia in cui qualcuno ha ragione o ha torto. 

Le posizioni soggettive sono semplicemente soggettive. E non possono portare ragione o torto. 
Si può solo valutare se siano accettabili o meno per se stessi. 
E da quella valutazione poi prendere ulteriormente posizione. 

Quanto al grassetto....mi sembra il minimo sindacale. La sincerità intendo. 

E non tanto per questioni di morale. Quanto proprio per questione di affidabilità. 
Se sei inaffidabile....mi stai rubando il tempo. E il mio tempo è prezioso. 

Poi la questione da qui in avanti si fa complessa....perchè messa in questi termini rischia di diventare una caccia alla prova della non sincerità nella sincerità. O della sincerità nella non sincerità. 

E si rischia di perdersi nei paradossi...

E io farei molta attenzione a questo livello. 

Che il rischio è perdere di vista i propri bisogni usando le proprie energie nella verifica costante dell'altro. 
E anche la serenità va a farsi benedire. Con se stessi e di conseguenza con l'altro. 

E se te la devo dire tutta...spero proprio che in un modo o nell'altro tu e tuo marito riusciate a trovare una base comune che non sia la rappresentazione nè di uno nè dell'altro. 
Ma sia davvero il prodotto di un equilibrio dinamico fra di voi. Che è tanto che non sei serena. 

Ed è un vero peccato...

Sai, solo per questo io non potrei restare...se "mi" prendi (che è poi, ti do) per troppo tempo la mia non serenità...poi fra me e te io scelgo me. 

Di vita ce n'è una.
E mi sembra, mi è sempre sembrato, di sprecarla non usandola per cercare benessere. 

Quindi spero che ci riusciate. 

E che le vostre posizioni individuali non derivino nè da una tua posizione che ha preso predominanza nè da una sua posizione che ha preso predominanza...ma che siano il frutto di una co-costruzione in cui guadagnate entrambi. Quotidianamente. Nel presente.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



stanco ha detto:


> Allora,
> quanto alla "relazione" in oggetto, si sono conosciuti tempo fa, c'era stato qualche sms equivoco, avevo chiarito che non ero dispobile a giochi sotto banco, la situazione si é chiusa li, almeno 6 anni fa.
> 
> Adesso lei è andata a cercarlo, serate passate assieme a parlare, abbracciarsi e baciarsi, oltre questo dice non sono andati anche perchè lui sembra avere problemi.  Non cercava sesso perchè almeno quello con me è sempre andato bene. Cosí ella disse, ci credo? Boh, fa differenza? Poca.
> ...


gli accordi si fanno e si sfanno... 


anche contrattualmente si scrivono tante cose, e poi nel concreto si va a contrattare diversamente...
succede su tutto, ogni giorno e in ogni contesto... 

gli accordi sono il salvacondotto che rassicura... ma in realtà contano pochissimo, se stipulati senza convinzione e con chi non ci dà garanzie che vanno al di là di un rispetto formale degli stessi.

e contano ancor meno se dopo la "sigla" si cade nel torpore di chi si sente "tutelato"

ma le cose cambiano.. velocemente.. noi cambiamo senza rendercene conto

forse il problema, per te, ma per chiunque io credo, non è tanto stilare accordi, quanto, al di là dello "scritto" la consapevolezza di avere oggi accanto la persona che si desidera, con cui costruire scoprire o incontrare, o ridisegnare e ricontrattare accordi, assieme...

continuamente.. 

stracciando e riscrivendo senza immaginare di aver completato qualcosa


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Allora,
> quanto alla "relazione" in oggetto, si sono conosciuti tempo fa, c'era stato qualche sms equivoco, avevo chiarito che non ero dispobile a giochi sotto banco, la situazione si é chiusa li, almeno 6 anni fa.
> 
> Adesso lei è andata a cercarlo, serate passate assieme a parlare, abbracciarsi e baciarsi, oltre questo dice non sono andati anche perchè lui sembra avere problemi.  Non cercava sesso perchè almeno quello con me è sempre andato bene. Cosí ella disse, ci credo? Boh, fa differenza? Poca.
> ...


Quel neretto mi sembra una direzione lucida. E legata a dati concreti e pratici. A dei fare visibili. 

Poi, trasformarla in percorso...è complesso. E serve che siate in due. 
Qualunque decisione prendiate. 

Tu hai proposte alternative? 

O propendi per il gestire il naufragio e liquidare il relitto?

Io penso che la questione del tempo sia individuale. 
Il tempo io credo sia uno dei perni su cui le relazioni, di qualunque durata, si appoggino. 

Intendo i tempi degli individui coinvolti sul terreno relazionale. 

E quei tempi o coincidono o non coincidono. 
A volte basta semplicemente aspettarsi. Ed è un semplicemente farlocco....che quell'aspettare io penso debba essere sottoposto al "ne vale la pena." E il ne vale la pena è una summa di valutazioni che viaggiano dal passato al presente. Senza che il futuro sia coinvolto. 

A volte semplicemente aspettare non si può...è fuori portata. Per uno dei due o per entrambi. 

A volte si decide di non aspettare. 

Un mio amico una volta mi ha chiesto, riferendosi al mio compagno attuale, se sarei stata disposta a lasciarlo indietro. 
Ci ho pensato su, un sacco. 

Adesso che sento che è il mio compagno, credo di poter dire con una certa stabilità interiore che sì. 
Lo lascerei indietro. 

E non perchè non lo voglia accanto a me. 
Ma perchè lo voglio. E se non c'è...non ha senso aspettarlo. 

Otterrei come unico risultato il perdere me. 

Che detta così sembra un po' la semplificazione di qualcosa di estremamente complesso. 

ma prima hai detto una cosa molto importante secondo me. E cioè che devi pensare anche tu. 

Ecco...è in quel pensare, che secondo me è più ascoltare te dentro di te, che si sciolgono cose. E si chiariscono panorami. 
Avete l'opportunità di guardarvi "nuovi" per certi versi....vi auguro di non perdere questa occasione. 

Credo che il "ne vale la pena" riguardi anche la disponibilità al guardarvi nuovi, reciprocamente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che il sesso sia acqua fresca ormai, ma anche sulle relazioni avrei parecchio da obiettare.
> Se 20 minuti al bar sono relazione io sono Gigi Rizzi.


E io BB


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

stanco ha detto:


> Allora, delle sue accuse ne abbiamo parlato molto, secondo lei la situazione era migliorata con il crescere della bimba, non nascondo che per me passare da una situazioen di tensione e attacchi ad una richiesta simile era forse eccessivo, penso che ci entri anche la sua insoddisfazione professionale, anche di questo abbiamo parlato, in fondo lo ammette anche lei ma il desiderio secondo lei era spontaneo e forte, il mio rifiuto o anco solo la richiesta di aspettare sono stati accolti con scontri molto pesanti e crisi profonda, ho superato, si, non credo di essere un cattivo padre e nemmeno lei lo crede ora, come marito/compagno, ma, vedremo.
> 
> E' normale avviare una relazione o "pseudo" relazione come reazione alla sitazione di crisi? non lo so. Dal mio punto di vista c'è un accordo alla base dalla nostra unione (matrimonio o meno) e ci sono regole condivise, se non ci vanno più bene ne possiamo parlare e decidere cosa fare, ma quello che mi fa male è oviamente che lei semplicemente abbia cercato un'altro perchè le andava un momento di evasione e adesso non sembri disposta ad accettarne le coseguenze sgradevoli su di noi. Conseguenze che vogliono dire in primo luogo assumersi la responsabilità e non scaricarla su di me per le mie vere o presunte mancanze.
> 
> ...


Perché la maggioranza dei traditi è composta da persone ragionevoli?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci stiamo intendendo.
> 
> La metto in concreto.
> 
> ...


Qui parli della relazione tra i partner non dell'altra relazione.


void ha detto:


> Beh, se in quei 20 minuti chi sedeva intorno al tavolo ha desiderato più il proprio interlocutore che il proprio partner, se ha desiderato che quei 20 minuti non finissero mai, se quando è tornato a casa ha provato un senso di vuoto .... e mi fermo qui..... non sono stati una relazione.
> Il sesso non è acqua fresca ma, ma penso che quando perdi una persona perdi la sua mente e non il suo corpo.


Tu dai peso all'altra relazione.


----------



## StellaRubia (8 Novembre 2016)

Salve,sono nuova...quando ho letto la tua storia sono tornata un po' indietro nel tempo,ho pensato a quando anche io volevo un altro figlio e mio marito no...il suo "no" lo vedevo come una mancanza di amore verso me e mia figlia,per cui posso capire l'amarezza di tua moglie,ma non approvo il resto del comportamento...anche io ho passato momenti difficili ma non ho mai pensato di tradire in nessun modo mio marito perche comunque lo amavo e lo rispettavo (forse per questo i suoi tradimenti mi hanno "distrutta"cosi' tanto...perche in fondo sono una dimostrazione di un boccone amaro da digerire).
Quando ci sono i bambini tutte le scelte diventano piu' difficili perche siamo responsabili non solo di noi ma anche di loro....trovo giusto cercare insieme un qualche accordo,ma devi essere capace di liberare la tua mente dal ricordo perche altrimenti ad ogni piccola incomprensione tornera' tutto in mente e non sara' facile andare avanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

StellaRubia ha detto:


> Salve,sono nuova...quando ho letto la tua storia sono tornata un po' indietro nel tempo,ho pensato a quando anche io volevo un altro figlio e mio marito no...il suo "no" lo vedevo come una mancanza di amore verso me e mia figlia,per cui posso capire l'amarezza di tua moglie,ma non approvo il resto del comportamento...anche io ho passato momenti difficili ma non ho mai pensato di tradire in nessun modo mio marito perche comunque lo amavo e lo rispettavo (forse per questo i suoi tradimenti mi hanno "distrutta"cosi' tanto...perche in fondo sono una dimostrazione di un boccone amaro da digerire).
> Quando ci sono i bambini tutte le scelte diventano piu' difficili perche siamo responsabili non solo di noi ma anche di loro....trovo giusto cercare insieme un qualche accordo,ma devi essere capace di liberare la tua mente dal ricordo perche altrimenti ad ogni piccola incomprensione tornera' tutto in mente e non sara' facile andare avanti.


Benvenuta  Stella


----------



## Leda (8 Novembre 2016)

StellaRubia ha detto:


> Salve,sono nuova...quando ho letto la tua storia sono tornata un po' indietro nel tempo,ho pensato a quando anche io volevo un altro figlio e mio marito no...il suo "no" lo vedevo come una mancanza di amore verso me e mia figlia,per cui posso capire l'amarezza di tua moglie,ma non approvo il resto del comportamento...anche io ho passato momenti difficili ma non ho mai pensato di tradire in nessun modo mio marito perche comunque lo amavo e lo rispettavo (forse per questo i suoi tradimenti mi hanno "distrutta"cosi' tanto...perche in fondo sono una dimostrazione di un boccone amaro da digerire).
> Quando ci sono i bambini tutte le scelte diventano piu' difficili perche siamo responsabili non solo di noi ma anche di loro....trovo giusto cercare insieme un qualche accordo,ma devi essere capace di liberare la tua mente dal ricordo perche altrimenti ad ogni piccola incomprensione tornera' tutto in mente e non sara' facile andare avanti.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta  Stella


Benvenuta anche da parte mia


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non credo Ipazia che la maggioranza delle persone considerino "relazione extraconiugale o extraconvivenza" l'avere preso un caffé spendendoci un certo tempo.
> Questo è un paradosso e lo sapete anche voi, tu e gli altri che hanno preso questa posizione (perché certo che lo è).
> Va da sé che la relazione di coppia ciascuno dei componenti se la modella sulla base della propria essenza e delle proprie aspettative, con modalità soggettive.





ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci stiamo intendendo.
> 
> La metto in concreto.
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui parli della relazione tra i partner non dell'altra relazione.


Non esattamente. Mi spiego. 

Ho ipotizzato, rispondendo a quel post di diletta una situazione che al netto della definizione di extraconiugale o meno per me implicherebbe una situazione in cui il mio partner perderebbe affidabilità ai miei occhi. 

E a quel punto, perdita di affidabilità ai miei occhi, dell'altra relazione, che sia di 20 minuti o che altro, interesserebbe poco. 

Sarebbe il mio compagno ad essere sotto i riflettori. Lui mente. Io sono in relazione con lui. Lui non sta tutelando il nostro territorio relazionale. 

Cosa me ne frega dell'altra relazione (ascensore, caffè, 1,2,3 bagno, rapporto duraturo da scopamici, ammmore per sempre o quel che si vuole) se è lui a non essere più affidabile per me? 

E fra l'altro mi girerebbe anche il cazzo il definire la mia relazione in funzione del tipo di relazione che il mio partner potrebbe aver avuto.

Perchè il punto non è che ha avuto una relazione. O che altro. 

Il punto è che lui fa il bambino che finisce la nutella ma lascia il barattolo apparentemente intatto visto dall'esterno e al suo posto nell'armadietto. A me vien voglia di nutella, prendo il barattolo e me lo trovo vuoto. 
E già mi gira e non poco. 
Se poi osa anche negare che sia opera sua...ecco...prima di mandarlo a fare in culo avrei fortissimo il desiderio di appenderlo per gli alluci e lasciarlo lì a riflettere. 

Quindi ovviamente parlo di come il mio partner si pone nella relazione con me anche quando si mette in relazione con il mondo. 
Se non porta nel mondo la relazione che ha con me, non è il mio compagno. 

E' il mio toy da 1,2,3 bagno...che, come dicevo a diletta, pur sempre relazione è. 

Ma il tempo e le energie che ci dedico sono profondamente diverse. 

Ecco perchè per me il mentire, anche solo su una relazione volante di un caffè al bar taciuta anche semplicemente perchè in buonafede non vuole inquietarmi, metterebbe in discussione la sua affidabilità.

Mi direbbe, attraverso il suo comportamento, che decide cose per me. E lo fa nella sua testa. 

E io non voglio avere vicino persone che decidono per me. Nè dentro nella testa nè fuori. 

Il discorso con diletta era partito dalla sovrapposizione del termine "relazione" inteso come terreno in cui si svolgono interazioni fra individui, a prescindere dalla tipologia e dalla durata. 

E "relazione" inteso come rapporto più o meno stabile, duraturo e progettuale fra individui. 

Questo secondo modo è improprio. Se lo utilizzo come assolutizzazione. 

Perchè è semplicemente una tipologia relazionale. 
Fra le tante a disposizione di ognuno. E appartiene alla libertà e al gusto di ognuno la decisione intorno alla declinazione del tipo di relazione. E l'onestà è dichiarare i propri gusti. Esplicitamente. Pee vedere se si accordano o meno con l'altro. 
La questione è la comunicazione chiara all'altro e con l'altro della declinazione che se ne vuole dare. Insieme. 
Per poter lasciare o meno libera scelta e affermazione. Per non vessare.  
Per lasciare che entrambi abbino o spazio necessario ad esprimersi fedelmente a se stessi. 

E anche per alcune conseguenze, non di poco conto....

Una delle conseguenze dell'utilizzo improprio del termine è dare accezione valoriale alle interazioni fra persone. Dire, implicitamente, e anche esplicitamente che solo alcune relazioni hanno valore e dignità e altre no. 

Esempio concreto? 
Scopata occasionale con puttana. 
Relazione occasionale, di breve durata, di scambio sessuale. 

Che viene collocata in una scala di misurazione inferiore rispetto alla trombata con un'amante fissa per esempio.
E ancor più in basso rispetto alla scopata con la moglie. 

Da questo mal utilizzo ne esce per esempio che la puttana ha meno dignità della amante e ancor meno della moglie. 
Ma l'amante è più vicina alla puttana, che non alla moglie, perchè scambia sesso pur non scambiando soldi. 
Oppure diventa molto simile alla moglie, tanto che si verificano quelle situazioni confuse in cui si pensa di dover scegliere fra due persone (moglie/marito-amante) quando in realtà la decisione riguarda i propri bisogni. E le proprie esigenze. 

Ho sempre sostenuto, e continuo a sostenere che ogni relazione, dall'1,2,3 bagno al matrimonio, ha pari dignità. 
E pari il rispetto fra chi la anima con le interazioni che mette in campo. 

Diversi sono gli obiettivi. LA profondità della condivisione. Dell'intimità. Diversa la progettualità. 

MA la dignità relazionale e la dignità degli individui coinvolti, se si parla di adulti consenzienti, è la stessa. 

Mal utilizzare i termini..porta ad equivoci quantomeno spiacevoli, a giudizi di valore, a etichette e categorizzazioni, e via dicendo fino ad arrivare al disprezzo con cui qualcuno parla della relazione occasionale con una puttana. Per fare questo esempio che è piuttosto evidente e diffuso. E anche utilizzato come giustificazione.

Robette tipo "ma era una puttana. Non è tradimento". :facepalm: 

Che dire che quella relazione non esiste, pur esistendo, oltre che negare una realtà è anche un negare gli attori che l'hanno creata. 

E sono d'accordo, è un buon alibi...ma crea tutta una serie di conseguenze spiacevoli a livello sociale più ampio. 

Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi. 

E mi scuso con stanco per l'ot. Anche se...forse questo ot può essere uno spunto...a suo uso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci stiamo intendendo.
> 
> La metto in concreto.
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Mi spiego.
> 
> Ho ipotizzato, rispondendo a quel post di diletta una situazione che al netto della definizione di extraconiugale o meno per me implicherebbe una situazione in cui il mio partner perderebbe affidabilità ai miei occhi.
> 
> ...


Confemo. Tu e Diletta parlate lingue diverse.


----------



## ipazia (9 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confemo. Tu e Diletta parlate lingue diverse.


usti che sì!

Abbiamo anche vissuti profondamente diversi. 

Io oggi ci tenevo solo a fare chiarezza linguistica. 
Riguardo ad una sovrapposizione che fa fare un sacco di casini. 

Mi ricordo all'inizio della relazione con G., pur sapendo esattamente in termini di conoscenze teoriche quel che so oggi riguardo il termine relazione, mi ostinavo ad affermare che non era una relazione. (ti ricordi? ...esperimento...:carneval
E mi affannavo  a trovare sinonimi e sinonimetti. 

la cosa simpatica è che non avevo la minima difficoltà ad applicare le conoscenze sul termine all'1,2,3 bagno o ad altre relazioni che non mi toccavano emotivamente o direttamente. Non riuscivo però ad applicarlo su di me, ad una situazione che mi stava destabilizzando. Da dentro, non ci riuscivo....usti se facevo fatica. E rifiutavo. Me fondamentalmente. 

Avessi visto la stessa cosa fatta da un'altra avrei colto immediatamente. 

Su di me non riuscivo. Troppa roba in gioco. 

E lo psyco che mi rimandava ogni volta alla definizione scientifica. Un aggancio alla realtà. Neutra. ù

Ribadendomi che quello che dovevo affrontare non era una parola. Ma le paure che la parola sollevava in me. 
I significati che io legavo a quella parola. I condizionamenti. Gli immaginari. Le aspettative. 

Quindi conosco bene quei giochetti mentali, nelle loro molteplici declinazioni...sono una appassionata giocatrice di lungo corso...
Resta che sono trappole per stendere veli sulla realtà e farsela risultare il più vicina possibile. 
Il più confermante possibile il sistema conosciuto. In modo da non destabilizzare troppo. 

E' che da dentro non ce ne si rende conto...in fondo una macchina non si può spingere standoci seduti dentro


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> usti che sì!
> 
> Abbiamo anche vissuti profondamente diversi.
> 
> ...


Però puoi farti aiutare a spingerla mentre siedi alla guida...basta che non freni.
Solo che a volte con Diletta (ed è successo anche con te, come racconti) mentre si suda spingendo ci si accorge che il piede è sul freno.


----------



## ipazia (9 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però *puoi farti aiutare a spingerla mentre siedi alla guida*...basta che non freni.
> Solo che a volte con Diletta (ed è successo anche con te, come racconti) mentre si suda spingendo ci si accorge che il piede è sul freno.


Certo che sì...

Con G. abbiamo riso (quando ci riprendevamo) dei rispettivi freni a mano...di quelli che mandano tutti, guidatore compreso, a finire col culo per terra. Se va bene. :carneval:

Ed è un riflesso quel frenare. Talmente veloce che quasi neanche lo si riconosce. 

E' una macchina complessa quella dei sistemi che puntano al mantenimento di uno stato di equilibrio...mi sa. 

Una cosa che ho imparato su di me, pur sapendola già per interposte esperienze, è che quando ci si lascia spingere, la spinta primaria è proprio concedere innanzitutto a se stessi quello spingere. 
E riconoscerselo come proprio. Come un proprio bisogno. 

Se non ci si riconosce il bisogno...il piede va sul freno. E non può fare diversamente. 

E riconoscersi e poi concedersi i propri bisogni, è tutto fuorchè scontato. 
E torniamo al famoso specchio...


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente a questo chiarificazione sto tendendo.
> 
> Sottolineando che le definizioni soggettive universali, tipo quella del marito di diletta, sono imprecise. E aderenti soltanto a chi condivide quei significati soggettivi. Ma non applicabili per default alla generalità.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: se il mio compagno/a racconta balle o omette parti importanti della sua vita il rapporto che lui/lei ha con me è superficiale e probabilmente non corrisponde alle mie aspettative.
In una coppia progettuale l'apertura verso l'altro la considero determinante.
Quello che spiazza in un tradimento è proprio dover fare i conti con una mancanza di profondità e conoscenza nei rapporti che emerge improvvisamente.
Che sia la sveltina o la relazione di due anni, il partner ha celato una parte importante di sé e io non ho avuto la capacità di rendermene conto
La delusione è il minimo che ne può conseguire.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] 
Non sono sicuro che in assoluto un caffè con una amica di cui ti sia negata notizia , sia per non inquietarTI o per proteggerTI

Ma per non inquietarSI e per proteggerSI da parte di chi prende quel caffè

Che come tutti, decide per se il suo proteggerSI ...

O no??....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2016)

io credo che la sincerità che propone [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e la sincerità nel matrimonio di [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION] siano due cose diverse
Provo a spiegarmi:
Se io ti chiedo di essere sincero con me, vuol dire che davanti alla tua sincerità affrontiamo insieme la questione e decidiamo cosa sia meglio per la nostra coppia
Se per te essere sincero porta come conseguenza che a quel punto sei libero ti fare ciò che vuoi allora è paraculismo (non so se esiste come termine) e questa è la sincerità secondo me del marito di Diletta
Della serie, finalmente posso dire ciò che mi passa per la testa e sono a questo punto autorizzato a fare ciò che prima facevo mentendo


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che la sincerità che propone [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e la sincerità nel matrimonio di [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION] siano due cose diverse
> Provo a spiegarmi:
> Se io ti chiedo di essere sincero con me, vuol dire che davanti alla tua sincerità affrontiamo insieme la questione e decidiamo cosa sia meglio per la nostra coppia
> Se per te essere sincero porta come conseguenza che a quel punto sei libero ti fare ciò che vuoi allora è paraculismo (non so se esiste come termine) e questa è la sincerità secondo me del marito di Diletta
> Della serie, finalmente posso dire ciò che mi passa per la testa e sono a questo punto autorizzato a fare ciò che prima facevo mentendo


Non so.... Dipende

Io sono iscritto qui di nascosto a mia moglie, come forse altra utenza.

Se domani mia moglie mi dicesse che potrei tranquillamente stare iscritto in un forum come questo, e perfino incontrare utenti senza problemi, io la ringrazierei della sua apertura, e continuerei tranquillamente a scriver qui a sua insaputa

È una cosa mia. Non voglio renderne conto a nessuno, se non per mia libera scelta, e non in conseguenza di porte spalancate


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.... Dipende
> 
> Io sono iscritto qui di nascosto a mia moglie, come forse altra utenza.
> 
> ...


il mio discorso è un tantino diverso
Se tu dicessi a tua moglie del forum perchè sei per la totale sincerità poi ne discuteresti con lei e cercheresti di capire perchè per lei è un problema oppure no
Diverso è se tu le dicessi del forum e questo esser stato sincero come da accordi ti liberasse la coscienza fregandotene se a tua moglie la cosa sta bene o no. Mi hai chiesto sincerità e te l'ho data ora però fine.
Un po a modo informazione di servizio: "ciao tesoro esco e vado a scopare", non attendi la risposta. Il tuo dovere di essere un marito sincero l'hai fatto. Fine


----------



## stanco (9 Novembre 2016)

StellaRubia ha detto:


> Salve,sono nuova...quando ho letto la tua storia sono tornata un po' indietro nel tempo,ho pensato a quando anche io volevo un altro figlio e mio marito no...il suo "no" lo vedevo come una mancanza di amore verso me e mia figlia,per cui posso capire l'amarezza di tua moglie,ma non approvo il resto del comportamento...anche io ho passato momenti difficili ma non ho mai pensato di tradire in nessun modo mio marito perche comunque lo amavo e lo rispettavo (forse per questo i suoi tradimenti mi hanno "distrutta"cosi' tanto...perche in fondo sono una dimostrazione di un boccone amaro da digerire).
> Quando ci sono i bambini tutte le scelte diventano piu' difficili perche siamo responsabili non solo di noi ma anche di loro....trovo giusto cercare insieme un qualche accordo,ma devi essere capace di liberare la tua mente dal ricordo perche altrimenti ad ogni piccola incomprensione tornera' tutto in mente e non sara' facile andare avanti.


Ti ringrazio per il tuo punto di vista, effettivamente sono abbastanza distrutto, anche se cerco di restare lucido, come è emerso anche da qualche messaggio effettivamente i nodo credo sia in gran parte la fiducia: io sarò in grado di fidarmi? Lei vuole ricostruire un rapporto di fiducia a assumersene la responsabilità? Onestamente in questo momento non ho molte risposte, forse vorrei vedere qualche segno da parte sua.


----------



## iosolo (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.... Dipende
> 
> Io sono iscritto qui di nascosto a mia moglie, come forse altra utenza.
> 
> ...


Secondo me c'è una grande differenza tra sincerità e onestà. 

Si può essere onesti senza per forza essere completamente sinceri. E' una linea sottile che secondo me però ha risvolti importanti in ogni tipo di rapporto. 
Io dal mio compagno pretendo onestà e non la completa sincerità. 

Non mi interessa se mi menti non raccontandomi un cazziatone al lavoro, il segreto di un tuo amico o se ti piace in doccia farti le pugnette. Sono cose tue, così come io ho le mie cose. 
Puoi prendere un caffè con un amica, un amico, la barista o un trans ed anche lì se ci sono i motivi puoi anche non dirmelo.

Ma quanto tu sei disonesto per un tuo maledettissimo interesse, quando tu menti e inganni e non sei onesto nei miei confronti, lì crolla tutto. 

Ecco secondo me è lì la grande differenza. Non pretendo che tu sia completamente sincero ma in ogni cosa che dici e che fai devi essere onesto con me. Sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> il mio discorso è un tantino diverso
> Se tu dicessi a tua moglie del forum perchè sei per la totale sincerità poi ne discuteresti con lei e cercheresti di capire perchè per lei è un problema oppure no
> Diverso è se tu le dicessi del forum e questo esser stato sincero come da accordi ti liberasse la coscienza fregandotene se a tua moglie la cosa sta bene o no. Mi hai chiesto sincerità e te l'ho data ora però fine.
> Un po a modo informazione di servizio: "ciao tesoro esco e vado a scopare", non attendi la risposta. Il tuo dovere di essere un marito sincero l'hai fatto. Fine


Ho capito  e sono d'accordo.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è una grande differenza tra sincerità e onestà.
> 
> Si può essere onesti senza per forza essere completamente sinceri. E' una linea sottile che secondo me però ha risvolti importanti in ogni tipo di rapporto.
> Io dal mio compagno pretendo onestà e non la completa sincerità.
> ...


Sono d'accordo...
Infatti quando ho tradito mia moglie io sono stato disonesto con lei, pur non avendo privato il nostro rapporto di un solo grammo di attenzione, e di un solo minuto di presenza con lei.

Se vogliamo, è stata una onestà sul concreto, ma non una onestà sugli "impegni" assunti

Lo sono stato perché dovevo proteggermi io, perché se avesse saputo, forse non avrebbe più desiderato stare con me.

Forse, non lo so....

E a me interessa star con lei e avere una progettualità di vita con lei


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' importante. La precisione linguistica, o meglio, la condivisone di un significato di fondo comune.
> 
> Se no su cosa si discute?
> O meglio, su cosa si appoggia la discussione?
> ...




Grazie davvero per l'augurio!
Sul neretto, sono d'accordissimo e, comunque, io ho scelto me. Tutti gli sforzi sono incentrati sul mio benessere.
Va da sé che se sto bene io se ne avvantaggiano anche quelli che mi sono vicini.
In famiglia funziona così.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> il mio discorso è un tantino diverso
> Se tu dicessi a tua moglie del forum perchè sei per la totale sincerità poi ne discuteresti con lei e cercheresti di capire perchè per lei è un problema oppure no
> Diverso è se tu le dicessi del forum e questo esser stato sincero come da accordi ti liberasse la coscienza fregandotene se a tua moglie la cosa sta bene o no. Mi hai chiesto sincerità e te l'ho data ora però fine.
> Un po a modo informazione di servizio: "ciao tesoro esco e vado a scopare", non attendi la risposta. Il tuo dovere di essere un marito sincero l'hai fatto. Fine



Il patto di sincerità che ho stabilito prevede che se ne discuta insieme, sempre, non è affatto un lasciapassare per nessuno di noi due.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...
> Infatti quando ho tradito mia moglie io sono stato disonesto con lei, pur non avendo privato il nostro rapporto di un solo grammo di attenzione, e di un solo minuto di presenza con lei.
> 
> Se vogliamo, è stata una onestà sul concreto, ma non una onestà sugli "impegni" assunti
> ...



Anche tu l'hai realizzato dopo averla tradita o l'hai sempre saputo, anche nel mentre?


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è una grande differenza tra sincerità e onestà.
> 
> Si può essere onesti senza per forza essere completamente sinceri. E' una linea sottile che secondo me però ha risvolti importanti in ogni tipo di rapporto.
> Io dal mio compagno pretendo onestà e non la completa sincerità.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Anche tu l'hai realizzato dopo averla tradita o l'hai sempre saputo, anche nel mentre?


SEMPRE


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il patto di sincerità che ho stabilito prevede che se ne discuta insieme, sempre, non è affatto un lasciapassare per nessuno di noi due.


Diletta
secondo te, se tuo marito ti dice che ha voglia di una sveltina con un'altra e tu gli dici no, lui cosa fa?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...
> Infatti quando ho tradito mia moglie io sono stato disonesto con lei, pur non avendo privato il nostro rapporto di un solo grammo di attenzione, e di un solo minuto di presenza con lei.
> 
> Se vogliamo, è stata una onestà sul concreto, ma non una onestà sugli "impegni" assunti
> ...


:kick:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :kick:


Eh lo so... 

M questa è la verità...


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ipazia_
> Non sono sicuro che in assoluto un caffè con una amica di cui ti sia negata notizia , sia per non inquietarTI o per proteggerTI
> 
> Ma *per non inquietarSI e per proteggerSI da parte di chi prende quel caffè*
> ...


E chi o cosa lo inquieta, quel che si prende il caffè? 

Da chi o cosa si protegge, chi si prende il caffè? 

Che non dire...è in fondo indossare il velo del silenzio...ma pur sempre velo è. 

Quale è il motivo del velo?


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto: se il mio compagno/a racconta balle o omette parti importanti della sua vita il rapporto che lui/lei ha con me è superficiale e *probabilmente non corrisponde alle mie aspettative.*
> In una coppia progettuale l'apertura verso l'altro la considero determinante.
> Quello che spiazza in un tradimento è proprio dover fare i conti con una mancanza di profondità e conoscenza nei rapporti che emerge improvvisamente.
> Che sia la sveltina o la relazione di due anni, il partner ha celato una parte importante di sé e io non ho avuto la capacità di rendermene conto
> La delusione è il minimo che ne può conseguire.


Secondo me, più che aspettative, si tratta di valer la pena. 

Se ometti, menti, su di te...dalle stronzate alle cose importanti, ti stai velando ai miei occhi. 

(e se ti veli per le stronzate...è quasi garantito che ti velerai anche per le cose di portata maggiore). 

Che è il movimento opposto a quel che io chiedo, e propongo, esplicitamente. Esporsi. Nudi. E andare a cercare dentro la nudità. 

Quindi sì la delusione...non tanto perchè l'altro mi ha fregato, ma perchè se mi ha fregato, da qualche parte mi sono accontentata...e quel ne vale la pena è stato mal valutato. Al ribasso per me. 

E ho mancato di rispetto a me. Non ascoltando con attenzione i miei bisogni. Velandomi io stessa ai miei occhi. 

E l'altro è stato alleato alla mancanza di considerazione di me...questo il dolore. LA delusione. La paura. 

Di compagn* vestit* e velat* è pieno il mondo. Un sacco di chiunque a cui si può attingere a piene mani. 

Sono quell* nud* e che van fier* della loro nudità ad essere rar* e prezios*...secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io credo che la sincerità che propone @_ipazia_ e la sincerità nel matrimonio di @_Diletta_ siano due cose diverse
> Provo a spiegarmi:
> Se io ti chiedo di essere sincero con me, vuol dire che *davanti alla tua sincerità affrontiamo insieme la questione* e decidiamo cosa sia meglio per la nostra coppia
> Se per te essere sincero porta come conseguenza che a quel punto sei libero ti fare ciò che vuoi allora è paraculismo (non so se esiste come termine) e questa è la sincerità secondo me del marito di Diletta
> Della serie, finalmente posso dire ciò che mi passa per la testa e sono a questo punto autorizzato a fare ciò che prima facevo mentendo


Non so per diletta. O per suo marito. 

Per me la sincerità è quel grassetto, ma con una correzione...

Non il meglio per la coppia. 

Il meglio per te. Se stiamo parlando di te. 
Il meglio per me. Se stiamo parlando di me. 

A costo di essere crudi e anche brutali uno verso l'altro. 

E poi quel meglio per ognuno, lo si prova a collocare dentro alla coppia. 
Per vedere se c'è accordo o meno. Se c'è concordanza. 

E non è detto ci sia. Fa parte del rischio di co-costruire...secondo me. 
L'indeterminatezza. L'incertezza. Il non darsi scontati. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui non mi piace la compiacenza. Che porta alla rinuncia per il bene superiore della coppia. 
O la vessazione. Che porta all'imposizione delle esigenze di uno sull'altro per il bene della coppia. 

Bene che in entrambi i casi non è legato alla realtà di chi la coppia vivifica, ma si lega all'idea di coppia che prevale nella testa dell'uno e dell'altro. 

E da cui scaturiscono compromessi che riguardano il campo del win-lose, e non del win-win. 
E la coppia, a quel punto, è caduta. Per quanto mi riguarda. 

Non credo alla sincerità per il bene della coppia. Non credo al bene della coppia che è un'entità astratta, un'idea. 
Un principio. 

E, fra l'altro, la sincerità per il bene della coppia porta alla menzogna per il bene della coppia. 

Che è ugualmente un modo per destabilizzarla la coppia. Perchè chi mente sa di mentire, e può trovare un sacco di aggiustamenti e motivazioni al farlo. Ma la destabilizzazione è inevitabile. Ad un qualche livello. 
E diventa una gestione, un qualcosa che toglie energia.  

Credo al benessere individuale che viene condiviso nel territorio comune della relazione...e diviene nutrimento per il percorso di coppia. 

La coppia, di per sè, non esiste. 
Se non nella testa dei due Io che provano a produrla, incontrandosi e mettendosi uno a disposizione dell'altro per moltiplicare le risorse di ognuno.  

La questione della sincerità, per me, riguarda il fatto che la coppia è il prodotto dei due Io. 
E soltanto 1X1 è uguale a 1. 

Se uno dei due toglie qualcosa al suo essere 1, non è importante in virtù di cosa, per quale principio, il prodotto semplicemente non sarà più 1. 

L'altra situazione che hai descritto, a me fa venire in mente non soltanto il paraculismo...ma il vomitatoio. O, per essere anche un tantino più prosaica, dell'orinatoio. 
Ti scarico addosso la questione. Te la lascio addosso. 
E io mi godo la sensazione di leggerezza. 

...credo che se qualcuno osasse provare a trattarmi così...si ricorderebbe per lungo tempo l'aver provato a collocarmi in quella posizione. Solo per il suo piacere.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta
> secondo te, se tuo marito ti dice che ha voglia di una sveltina con un'altra e tu gli dici no, lui cosa fa?



bisognerebbe chiederlo a lui...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> bisognerebbe chiederlo a lui...


Secondo te?


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te?



Farfalla, su...non si fa un patto se non si è consapevoli dei limiti personali.
E' da stolti proporlo sperando che resti solo sulla carta.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> E chi o cosa lo inquieta, quel che si prende il caffè?
> 
> Da chi o cosa si protegge, chi si prende il caffè?
> 
> ...


Il motivo del velo è che ciò che viene velato non è funzionale al progetto, e ciò che non è funzionale è 99 volte su 100 disfunzionale alprogetto. Progetto di coppia intendo
Per dirla breve, io non sono tra i sostenitori che in una coppia in relazione sia necessario dirsi *tutto*.

Dirsi tutti si, ma tutto ciò che è legato alla funzionalitàdel progetto di coppia (nel bene e nel male), e qui rientro davvero a bomba sul concetto che si diceva ieri di relazione, e potrei parlare di una coppia di soci in una società di persone, ad esempio

La coppia di soci ha funzionalità legate al loro progetto di affari, che sono diversissime se fossero due persone legate da un progetto di coppia.

E la coppia stessa vive di progettualità diversissime,premettendo che il progetto del “tutto” non esiste, poiché un progetto ne esclude mille altri di default.

Per cui .. una coppia che come progetto ha quello di sgobbare come muli per assicurare benessere ai figli (per esempio) avrà funzionalità diversissime rispetto a una coppia che non vuole figli e ha come progetto di far saltare un centro commerciale esplodendosi, come purtroppo recentemente è capitato.

Ogni progetto ha rivelazioni collegate, funzionali ad esso,ed ogni coppia in relazione ha degli interessi comuni connessi alla relazione,e parti di se da spendere e altre no. Questo per ME ovviamente.

E' una questione di progettualità

UN amico con cui devo andare in vacanza e ci vado volentierie ne godo, è perché con lui io godo in vacanza, ma magari non ci farei mai una società assieme, perché come “compagno” di società lo considererei inaffidabile. E viceversa.

Credo che questo sia un errore fondante in varie coppie.
Siamo coppia, allora si lavora anche insieme, allora si fanno anche i beni comuni, allora prendo anche io come te l'abbonamento allo stadio, allora conosco anche io i tuoi amici, allora la tua mamma la chiamerò anche io Mamy... etcc.. etc.. etcc...


Poi… Io non amo dire le cose a metà, o le dico o non le dico.

Parlare a mia moglie di un caffè con una amica, PER ME implica automaticamente a quel punto parlargli di questa amica, del perché diquel caffè, del fatto che magari mi deve parlare di una sua crisi coniugale odel lavoro che il marito, inseguito dai debitori, sta perdendo. E io questo nonvoglio farlo., perché questa amica lo dice a ME, e non lo dice a mia moglie.
E dire semplicemente: mi svelo, OGGI prendo il caffè con la Marisa, il perché non te lo dico, cazzi miei...
a me non riesce. 

È uno svelo e un riavvelo. 

E le cose he mi dice Marisa io le voglio tenere per me, perché lei ledice a ME. Tanto varrebbe ci portassi mia moglie assieme, allora, a quel punto….

e la Marisa mi parlasse del tempo umido di stamattina, scoraggiata dal mio comportamento..


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, su...non si fa un patto se non si è consapevoli dei limiti personali.
> E' da stolti proporlo sperando che resti solo sulla carta.


Non ho capito ma fa nulla
Mi sembra di accanirmi quando parlo con te e visto che mi spiace davvero perché continui a non  essere serena meglio che lascio perdere.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so per diletta. O per suo marito.
> 
> *Per me la sincerità è quel grassetto, ma con una correzione...
> 
> ...



Sì, ma c'è un inghippo:
non è detto che il 'meglio per te' coincida con il 'meglio per me'.
E allora che succede?


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito ma fa nulla
> Mi sembra di accanirmi quando parlo con te e visto che mi spiace davvero perché continui a non  essere serena meglio che lascio perdere.



E non ti accanire allora!
Sii tranquilla.
Cerco di spiegarmi, a domanda segue risposta: se ho proposto quel patto vuol dire che conosco i miei limiti, quindi difficilmente accadrebbe la situazione che hai mostrato tu.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E non ti accanire allora!
> Sii tranquilla.
> Cerco di spiegarmi, a domanda segue risposta: se ho proposto quel patto vuol dire che conosco i miei limiti, quindi difficilmente accadrebbe la situazione che hai mostrato tu.


Diletta lo dico ancora una volta poi davvero giuro che ti lascio stare perché infierire non mi piace e perché capisco che tanto non riesco a smuoverti di un millimetro.
Hai fatto un patto per riuscire a stare con tuo marito perché sai che tanto lui il vizio di qualche scopata extra non lo perde. Allora piuttosto che passare per "sfigata" cornuta preferisci passare per la moglie complice di un gioco che però  gioca solo lui, che ti fa male uguale (perché se non ti facesse male e se fosse quello che vuoi gli avresti detto già 20 anni fa che era autorizzato a scopare random) e che se giocassi anche tu lui non prenderebbe in maniera sportiva. 
Ogni matrimonio é fatto di compromessi lo so benissimo ms i compromessi si fanno in due. Lui ha ottenuto che quello che prima doveva fare di nascosto lo può fare alla luce del sole liberandosi anche la coscienza. Tu cosa hai ottenuto? Che non hai più le corna perché sei informata dei fatti? Questo ti fa stare serena? Se si sono felice per te
Scusami se la sensazione che ho io è che stai male come prima e in più hai dovuto rinnegare tutto quello in cui credevi
E ti giuro che ti dico questo con tutto l'affetto possibile


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta lo dico ancora una volta poi davvero giuro che ti lascio stare perché infierire non mi piace e perché capisco che tanto non riesco a smuoverti di un millimetro.
> Hai fatto un patto per riuscire a stare con tuo marito perché sai che tanto lui il vizio di qualche scopata extra non lo perde. Allora piuttosto che passare per "sfigata" cornuta preferisci passare per la moglie complice di un gioco che però  gioca solo lui, che ti fa male uguale (perché se non ti facesse male e se fosse quello che vuoi gli avresti detto già 20 anni fa che era autorizzato a scopare random) e che se giocassi anche tu lui non prenderebbe in maniera sportiva.
> Ogni matrimonio é fatto di compromessi lo so benissimo ms i compromessi si fanno in due. Lui ha ottenuto che quello che prima doveva fare di nascosto lo può fare alla luce del sole liberandosi anche la coscienza. Tu cosa hai ottenuto? Che non hai più le corna perché sei informata dei fatti? Questo ti fa stare serena? Se si sono felice per te
> Scusami se la sensazione che ho io è che stai male come prima e in più hai dovuto rinnegare tutto quello in cui credevi
> E ti giuro che ti dico questo con tutto l'affetto possibile




Farfalla, 
certo che passare per "sfigata" non entusiasma nessuna, ma credimi che non è neanche questo il punto...a parte che non credo che ce lo abbia più il "vizio", e anche su questo ci sta che col tempo venga fuori come stanno le cose. 
Il punto è che ora chiedo il rispetto per me stessa e questo passa attraverso la trasparenza. Basta bugie e sotterfugi e intrallazzi vari...che mi hanno talmente nauseato.
Io sto come stanno quasi tutti quelli che hanno ricevuto queste ferite al cuore: ti porti sempre qualcosa appresso, sono segni invisibili agli altri, ma che ci sono...poi si va avanti, spesso si trascorrono giornate anche più intense rispetto al "prima" e vivo serena il mio tempo. 
Penso che non si superino mai del tutto questi accadimenti, penso che rimanga qualcosa, ma ci si convive.
Kid ha parlato di recente di tassello mancante di un gigantesco puzzle...ed è così infatti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla,
> certo che passare per "sfigata" non entusiasma nessuna, ma credimi che non è neanche questo il punto...a parte che non credo che ce lo abbia più il "vizio", e anche su questo ci sta che col tempo venga fuori come stanno le cose.
> *Il punto è che ora chiedo il rispetto per me stessa* e questo passa attraverso la trasparenza. Basta bugie e sotterfugi e intrallazzi vari...che mi hanno talmente nauseato.
> Io sto come stanno quasi tutti quelli che hanno ricevuto queste ferite al cuore: ti porti sempre qualcosa appresso, sono segni invisibili agli altri, ma che ci sono...poi si va avanti, spesso si trascorrono giornate anche più intense rispetto al "prima" e vivo serena il mio tempo.
> ...


Andare a prostituite o escort una sera lo chiami rispettarti solo perchè ti ha avvertito prima che lo fa?
E che questa cosa non ti fa nè caldo nè freddo non l'ho mai creduta nemmeno per un minuto
Semplicemente renderti sua complice, con il cazzo che lui ti sarebbe complice, in qualche modo ti fa sentire più unita a lui. Peccato che vorresti essere unita in un altro modo


----------



## Ross (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla,
> certo che passare per "sfigata" non entusiasma nessuna, ma credimi che non è neanche questo il punto...a parte che non credo che ce lo abbia più il "vizio", e anche su questo ci sta che col tempo venga fuori come stanno le cose.
> Il punto è che ora chiedo il rispetto per me stessa e questo passa attraverso la trasparenza. Basta bugie e sotterfugi e intrallazzi vari...che mi hanno talmente nauseato.
> Io sto come stanno quasi tutti quelli che hanno ricevuto queste ferite al cuore: ti porti sempre qualcosa appresso, sono segni invisibili agli altri, ma che ci sono...poi si va avanti, spesso si trascorrono giornate anche più intense rispetto al "prima" e vivo serena il mio tempo.
> ...


Ciao Diletta cara! 

Mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con farfalla...più che un discorso di complicità con tuo marito mi pare tu abbia semplicemente trovato un nuovo equilibrio nell'accettarlo per quel che è: un uomo come tantissimi altri.

Conosco diverse coppie in cui un partner accetta che l'altro si faccia i suoi comodi...a patto che la sera ci sia una parvenza di famiglia unita davanti ai figli o che si dorma nello stesso letto.



(aggiungo che non ci vedo niente di male. si tratta semplicemente di un'opzione)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta cara!
> 
> Mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con farfalla...più che un discorso di complicità con tuo marito mi pare tu abbia semplicemente trovato un nuovo equilibrio nell'accettarlo per quel che è: un uomo come tantissimi altri.
> 
> ...


Lo
penso anche io. Basta essere sereni entrambi


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta cara!
> 
> Mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con farfalla...più che un discorso di complicità con tuo marito mi pare tu abbia semplicemente trovato un nuovo equilibrio nell'accettarlo per quel che è: un uomo come tantissimi altri.
> 
> ...



Ciao Ross caro!
Quello che ti ho evidenziato è proprio l'opposto di come voglio io il matrimonio.
Io non sono né sarò mai così...se ne fossi capace qui sarebbe tutto tranquillo da anni!).


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Andare a prostituite o escort una sera lo chiami rispettarti solo perchè ti ha avvertito prima che lo fa?
> *E che questa cosa non ti fa nè caldo nè freddo non l'ho mai creduta nemmeno per un minuto*
> Semplicemente renderti sua complice, con il cazzo che lui ti sarebbe complice, in qualche modo ti fa sentire più unita a lui. Peccato che vorresti essere unita in un altro modo



Arrivo a capirti che tu non ci creda, eppure a me frega zero virgola zero.
E non mi frega neanche un bel nulla di essergli complice, ma complice di che?
Per me queste sono "miserie" che non mi toccano e non mi riguardano, sono altro da me e me ne dissocio totalmente!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Arrivo a capirti che tu non ci creda, eppure a me frega zero virgola zero.
> E non mi frega neanche un bel nulla di essergli complice, ma complice di che?
> Per me queste sono "miserie" che non mi toccano e non mi riguardano, sono altro da me e me ne dissocio totalmente!


e
stai sposata con uno che invece con quelle miserie ci si diverte
Vedi tu


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e
> stai sposata con uno che invece con quelle miserie ci si diverte
> Vedi tu



E infatti credi che non mi girino a mille per non averlo mai saputo né sospettato?!!
Credi che mi senta gratificata dalla nostra coppia, o pseudo-tale?
Cosa vuoi che ti dica farfalla?
Vuoi una dichiarazione di come mi sento io, specie nei giorni di "bassa"?
Se la vuoi te la faccio anche


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti credi che non mi girino a mille per non averlo mai saputo né sospettato?!!
> Credi che mi senta gratificata dalla nostra coppia, o pseudo-tale?
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica farfalla?
> Vuoi una dichiarazione di come mi sento io, specie nei giorni di "bassa"?
> Se la vuoi te la faccio anche


No
vorrei solo un giorno aprire questo forum e leggerti felice con la vita che vorresti e non in balia di un uomo che si approfitta ancora oggi della tua bontà e del tuo bisogno di tenere in piedi una famiglia
Tutto qui


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2016)

*..spero tu sia paziente...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma c'è un inghippo:
> non è detto che il 'meglio per te' *coincida* con il 'meglio per me'.
> E allora che succede?


L'inghippo non è il meglio per ognuno. 
O l'alleanza di coppia che attraverso la ricerca del meglio di e per ognuno, diventa terreno per un benessere condiviso. 

Se la coppia è, e se non lo è non è una coppia, il prodotto del benessere/malessere di chi rende viva la coppia, serve che entrambi com-partecipino con il loro individuale benessere/malessere. 
E che lo mettano in condivisione a nutrire lo spazio comune in cui quei due Uno si incontrano. 
Conoscendosi. Discutendo. Toccandosi. Avvicinandosi. Allontanandosi. Sfiorandosi. 

La coppia non esiste come entità astratta. 
Non è un qualcosa di esterno ai due Uno. 
E non è neanche il contenitore dei due Uno. 

E' un percorso in fieri. 
Condiviso. 
Discusso. 
Deciso. 
Rivisto. 
Messo costantemente in discussione. Per poterne aver Cura. 

Attraverso la comunicazione e il confronto. E lo scontro anche.

Ognuno, con se stesso, mette sulla propria personale bilancia, davanti al proprio specchio interiore, piacere e dolore che ricava da quell'incontrarsi quotidiano. E decide, di volta in volta, se ne vale la pena. Oppure no. 

Io credo, Diletta, che l'inghippo che trovi sia nel grassetto che ho segnato nel tuo post. 

Coincidenza. 

La coincidenza, nella migliore delle ipotesi è ideale. 

Nella peggiore è dipendenza reciproca.  

Non è umanamente possibile coincidere con un altro essere umano. 

Se lo fosse, fra l'altro, si perderebbe la ricchezza dell'incontrare il diverso da me. L'altro. 
Si perderebbe il senso stesso dell'incontrare l'altro, perchè se fossimo coincidenti, sarebbe molto più economico e funzionale incontrarsi con se stessi. 

Quando si finisce a cercare la coincidenza si sta cercando se stessi nell'altro. 

E, lo dico per esperienza, è un grosso, grossissimo problema. 

Che nell'altro non ci si trova mai. 
Ma a quel punto non si può neanche andare via. 

Perchè in quella ricerca, la più grossa perdita è quella di se stessi. 
Il legame è diventato un legaccio. Per svariate questioni. Da economiche a affettive. 

Se la questione sta nell'affetto...è un casino. 

Se mi cerco nell'altro, vesso, mi accontento, sono disposta a rinunce e accomodamenti pur di permanere. 
Perchè perdere l'altro è perdere anche me. 

Questa roba qui, è una delle forme della dipendenza. 
Qualcuno prova anche a chiamarla amore...alcuni amore malato...

Essere costantemente nell'altro, reciprocamente, si chiama, tecnicamente fusionalità. 
Che altro non è che disgregazione del proprio sè. Lenta. 
Ma inesorabile. 

Il risultato è che il proprio sè è inimmaginabile senza la presenza dell'altro. 
E l'altro diventa tollerabile anche nell'intollerabilità. 

E allora rabbia, delusione, avvitamenti, dubbi, ma non ci si smuove. 
E si oscilla fra la ricerca di coincidenza e l'impossibilità di coincidere pienamente. 

In un costante senso di insoddisfazione..oscillante...sottile...che resta lì, come un sottofondo. 
Un dolore sordo, che a volte si abbassa di volume, ma non lascia mai del tutto liberi di semplicemente stare bene. Leggeri e sereni. 

E si sposta nella coppia la ricerca di soluzione. Di nuovo si chiede all'altro. 
Spesso richieste impossibili. E le risposte sono altrettanto impossibili. 

Perchè questa è una dinamica e si gioca in due. 
SE anche soltanto uno la interrompe, salta il banco. 
Ed emergono le questioni individuali. 

Il bivio è se seguire le proprie questioni individuali chiedendole a se stessi e esprimendole all'altro, o ritornare a chiedere all'altro. 

Usando la coppia come contenitore. Di entrambi. 

E non invece come è, espressione delle individualità di ognuno. 
Nelle differenze. E nelle somiglianze. Che soltanto attraverso la circolarità fra differenza e somiglianza ci si muove verso l'individuazione ognuno di sè.  
Ed è in quel processo che si crea la possibilità di moltiplicarlee le une per le altre, rendendole spinta per ciascuno ad essere migliore, per se stesso. 
Per poter portare nello spazio comune, la coppia, il Dono di sè. 
Del proprio impegno ad essere il miglior se stesso possibile, *anche, *e conseguentemente al piacere di godersi in se stessi, per il piacere di poter Donare all'altro il piacere della propria presenza e poter godere del piacere che l'altro ne ricava. In termini bidirezionali. Ovviamente. 

Non si può coincidere. E' una utopia. Materia di idealisti e poeti. 
Che usano la coincidenza come simbolo della tensione all'incontrarsi e toccarsi senza mai poterlo fare del tutto. 
Tensione che genera curiosità, ricerca, apertura alla conoscenza dell'altro, in conseguenza alla curiosità, alla ricerca, all'apertura a sè, di sè, per sè, con sè. 
Solo poi si può emanare da sè... 

Perchè non si può Donare ciò di cui non si ha Cura. E la Cura è rispetto dell'essenza profonda di se stessi.
Ed è nel rispetto di sè, che si trova il rispetto dell'altro. Non nei principi. Negli ideali. 
Se la Mia Vita è Degna, se riconosco il Dono a me della Vita, è la sacralità della Vita stessa che celebro nel mio vivere. 
E non sto parlando di credo religiosi. Parlo del semplice e animale rispetto della Vita. Crudele anche. Quello Naturale, per cui spesso una Vita muore per un'altra Vita. (mica per sacrificio eh...semplicemente violentemente uccis* e sbranat*).

Io sono piuttosto convinta che semplicemente in una coppia si tenti quotidianamente di trovare l'incastro che metta entrambi nella condizione di non mancare di rispetto a se stessi. 

Se il mio compagno rinunciasse a questioni importanti per lui, perchè mi ama...lo manderei a fare in culo. 
Dolorante e profondamente delusa. Ma me ne andrei. 

Perchè in quella rinuncia fatta PER me (o PER la coppia) ci sarebbe una profonda mancanza di rispetto, stabilità e presenza a se stesso. 

La menzogna, fra l'altro scaturisce esattamente dal non voler rinunciare a sè ma non avere le palle di mettersi in gioco dichiarandolo chiaramente. Non essere abbastanza stabili da affermare Sè. Serenamente e in responsabilità anche delle conseguenze. 

E il Donarsi che poi tenterebbe nel Nostro spazio comune sarebbe monco. Finto. Incompleto. Traballante. Recriminatorio. Triste. 
Salvo i picchi salvifici di entusiasmo di ripresa dell'ideale...fino alla volta dopo.  

Tutto finirebbe semplicemente per essere menzogna. 

E mancherebbe di rispetto a me. 
Perchè mi darebbe in mano un sè monco. Mancante. 
Portatore di Morte. E non di Vita. 
Dicendomi senza dirmelo che la mia Cura vale così poco da poterle dare parti monche. 
PEr me, una situazione di questo genere, sarebbe intollerabile e offensiva. Triste. Mortifera. 

E finirei per considerare lui un minus habens, un essere inferiore...meglio andare. Per me. 
E anche per lui...che poi in quella situazione tendo a diventare veramente sadica. 
E a godere dell'umiliazione dell'altro. 
E del mio potere. 
Farebbe male a me. Ne uscirei proprio male. Ai miei occhi. 
Colei che distrugge senza creare.  

L'inghippo che vedo io, diletta, *è* esattamente *la coincidenza*. 

Il meglio per uno, non coincide praticamente mai con il meglio per l'altro. 
Per fortuna. Non si crescerebbe. Si rimarrebbe cristallizzati nel tempo e nello spazio degli immaginari. 

Si può tentare di incastrarsi. 
Scegliendo ognuno per se stesso la via più ricca...e mettendosi alla prova nel confronto con l'altro. 
E quel confronto non è mai di certa riuscita. C'è da cercarci dentro. Con calma. E cercando di pulirsi dalle aspettative per poter ascoltare con l'animo vuoto. O il più possibile vuoto. 

Io so che a certe cose di me, certi miei bisogni, certe mie esigenze, non posso rinunciare. 
Per niente e nessuno al mondo. Conosco quella parte di me senza cui morirei. E scelgo me. Senza il minimo dubbio. 

Preferisco il dolore della perdita dell'altro a quello della perdita di me. 
E così ho fatto. Affettivamente. Economicamente. Pago dazio dei miei errori. E va ben così. 
Lo rifarei. E se mi trovassi nella condizione, lo rifarei anche adesso. 

E nei patti di coppia, nel patto costituente la coppia io l'ho messo ben in chiaro. 

Esempio concreto molto sciocco? 
Ho chiarito che per me l'opzione del terzo/terza nella coppia non solo non è escluso a priori. 
Ma un mio immaginario è rendere reale l'immaginario. 

Succederà? Non succederà? Non lo so. 

Ed è esattamente il desiderio unito a quel "non so" che ho messo nei patti costituenti. 

SE dall'altra parte la questione fosse impensabile, non potrebbe semplicemente essere la mia controparte nella coppia. 

Sta fingendo per compiacermi? 
Beh..sua responsabilità quando ci farà i conti. 

Sta fingendo in attesa che io cambi? 
Più che chiarirgli che io sono come mi presento e su chi sono non mento, non posso fare. 

A lui, e a me, per le sue questioni, la responsabilità della decisione di stare o meno. 

Quello che però si è valutato, non è stata la coincidenza..ma la possibiltà di incastro. 
Perchè è negli incastri che hanno spazio i compromessi. 

Nella coincidenza c'è guerra, lotta e battaglia per l'affermazione di sè. 
Anche quando l'affermazione di sè diventa nei fatti la propria negazione. 

La questione veramente fondamentale, secondo me, è che quando si muore i conti non li fa la coppia. Non li fa l'altro. 
Ognuno li fa solo con se stesso. 

Di mio, il mio più grande desiderio è non abbassare lo sguardo davanti alla me che sta andando a morire. 
E non abbassare lo sguardo per me significa non tradirmi. 

Morire pensando di avere sprecato la Vita, rabbiose, scostanti..come ho visto certa gente morire...non lo auguro al peggior nemico. E quei momenti in cui ho visto quei modi di morire sono forse gli unici nella mia Vita in cui mi sono augurata che esistesse un aldilà in cui trovare pace. Per loro. 

Per quanto mi riguarda...credo sia semplicemente una stronzata rimandare all'aldilà il benessere che posso dare a me stessa nell'aldiqua. E di cui ho concretezza. E diretto piacere.


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2016)

che poi..detta semplice semplice...e anche cantata! 

[video=youtube;z_aVNv_gNdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_aVNv_gNdM[/video]


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2016)

*@Ipazia*

Grazie per la la tua articolata risposta! 
L'ho letta, ma per come quasi tutti i tuoi interventi, mi è necessario rileggerla con la massima calma...


----------



## StellaRubia (11 Novembre 2016)

Capisco benissimo quello che provi...non avere fretta e prenditi il tempo di cui hai bisogno





stanco ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il tuo punto di vista, effettivamente sono abbastanza distrutto, anche se cerco di restare lucido, come è emerso anche da qualche messaggio effettivamente i nodo credo sia in gran parte la fiducia: io sarò in grado di fidarmi? Lei vuole ricostruire un rapporto di fiducia a assumersene la responsabilità? Onestamente in questo momento non ho molte risposte, forse vorrei vedere qualche segno da parte sua.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per la la tua articolata risposta!
> L'ho letta, ma per come quasi tutti i tuoi interventi, mi è necessario rileggerla con la massima calma...


Quoto te perché il post di Ipazia è Guerra e Pace.
Io non ci credo più che l'altro rischi di perdere il partner (ME ) con la sincerità.


----------



## stanco (9 Gennaio 2017)

*Aggiornamento*

Per non farci mancare nulla ecco un aggiornamento.
  Dopo alcuni mesi di difficile convivenza, in cui fino a metà novembre mia moglie e il “fidanzato” a distanza si sono sentiti quotidianamente, mi comunica di avere chiuso la relazione anche telefonica, La storia non aveva senso, non rappresentava una alternativa al nostro matrimonio ecc.
  Anche gli incontri con la consulente sono proseguiti, ho cercato di affrontare la situazione ma non con grande serenità naturalmente.
  Alla fine accetto di trascorrere alcuni giorni a natale nella sua città natale, dove vive anche il tizio, come facciamo d’abitudine da quando è nata la bimba.
  Pranzo di natale con la sua famiglia e tutto come da programma, è molto nervosa, sono molto nervoso anche io…
  Il 26 andiamo a correre assieme e riceve una chiamata a cui non risponde, la cosa non mi rasserena più di tanto, le dico che se vuole vedere qualcuno è meglio che me lo dica e faccia le cose alla luce del sole, lei sostiene di non voler nascondere nulla.
  Il giorno successivo mi chiede di restare a casa con la bimba per un paio d’ore per vedere un’amica e parlare un po’, ovviamente accetto, penso che non farà una cazzata proprio ora, non ci voglio credere…
  Ma il giorno dopo non riesco a fare a meno di dare un’occhiata ai tracciati telefonici, ormai sono alla frutta e la dignità è la prima vittima, assieme alla fiducia. Sorpresa, lo ha chiamato e verosimilmente si sono visti, circa 20 minuti, visti i tempi.
  Pochi minuti per riflettere, poi la catapulto giù dal letto (è mattina) e le dico che so tutto, che è incredibile e che per quanto mi riguarda io ho superato il mio limite di tolleranza, ho chiuso, me ne vado e preparo tutto per la separazione.
  A questo punto confessa di averlo visto, ma solo per salutarlo, dice che le è servito a capire che non è una situazione realistica, ce io sono la sua famiglia ecc. mi prega di non andarmene, il padre di lei si sente male, la piccola piange, accetto di rientrare in auto con lei a casa.
  La sera preparo le valige, lei mi prega di restare, spergiura che con il tizio è tutto finito, che aveva bisogno di vederlo per rendersene conto ecc. Alla fine me ne vado senza valige, solo per un paio di giorni, poi torno perché lei sta male ed è sola con la bimba, passiamo in qualche modo i giorni seguenti.
  Ora la situazione è complessa, io non sto bene, non mi fido e non so se riuscirei a ricostruire un rapporto, lei per un attimo ha veramente pensato che me ne andassi e ha avuto paura. Continua a sostenere che è una cosa che può succedere e che dobbiamo superarla, onestamente io non so come, posso restare con una donna di cui non mi fido? Certo mandare tutto all’aria non è semplice, nostra figlia, la casa, però, insomma, proprio non riesco ad accettare una situazione in cui lei pensa di poter fare qualsiasi cosa, mi sento perennemente sull’orlo dell’abisso emotivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

stanco ha detto:


> Per non farci mancare nulla ecco un aggiornamento.
> Dopo alcuni mesi di difficile convivenza, in cui fino a metà novembre mia moglie e il “fidanzato” a distanza si sono sentiti quotidianamente, mi comunica di avere chiuso la relazione anche telefonica, La storia non aveva senso, non rappresentava una alternativa al nostro matrimonio ecc.
> Anche gli incontri con la consulente sono proseguiti, ho cercato di affrontare la situazione ma non con grande serenità naturalmente.
> Alla fine accetto di trascorrere alcuni giorni a natale nella sua città natale, dove vive anche il tizio, come facciamo d’abitudine da quando è nata la bimba.
> ...


Cavolo che brutta situazione 
perche mentirti  ancora quando le avevi detto di essere sincera e dirti se intendeva comunque rivederlo ( visto che eravate nella sua città ) 
capisco tutto, la tua delusione/incazzatura/premura verso tua figlia e l'idea di famiglia che avevi 
aveva l'occasione per recuperare un po' di fiducia e parlarti chiaramente, peccato 

in teoria avreste in programma altri incontri con la consulente !?


----------



## mistral (9 Gennaio 2017)

A volte non capisco perché le persone buttino nel cesso le possibilità di salvarsi.Si credono furbi ma si danno solo grandi zappate sui loro stessi piedi.
Scusa se te lo dico ma tua moglie è proprio la quintessenza della cretina.


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2017)

stanco ha detto:


> Per non farci mancare nulla ecco un aggiornamento.
> Dopo alcuni mesi di difficile convivenza, in cui fino a metà novembre mia moglie e il “fidanzato” a distanza si sono sentiti quotidianamente, mi comunica di avere chiuso la relazione anche telefonica, La storia non aveva senso, non rappresentava una alternativa al nostro matrimonio ecc.
> Anche gli incontri con la consulente sono proseguiti, ho cercato di affrontare la situazione ma non con grande serenità naturalmente.
> Alla fine accetto di trascorrere alcuni giorni a natale nella sua città natale, dove vive anche il tizio, come facciamo d’abitudine da quando è nata la bimba.
> ...


Lei dovrebbe restare con te perchè lo vuole, non per paura.

La frase che ho evidenziato in rosso, secondo me, è una cazzata intergatattica.

Fichè tua moglie non arriverà a capire cosa si aspettava dall' altro e che presume di non trovare in te, non credo che la facenda migliorerà. Digli anche che questa presunzione di trovare cose di cui ha bisogno fa soffrire vostra figlia. Che si sbrighi a capirsi.

Quanto alla ricostruzione della fiducia dopo questi eventi........  addio.


----------



## stanco (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo che brutta situazione
> perche mentirti  ancora quando le avevi detto di essere sincera e dirti se intendeva comunque rivederlo ( visto che eravate nella sua città )
> capisco tutto, la tua delusione/incazzatura/premura verso tua figlia e l'idea di famiglia che avevi
> aveva l'occasione per recuperare un po' di fiducia e parlarti chiaramente, peccato
> ...


In teoria si, ma non so bene di cosa potremmo parlare, sto pensando di cercare io stesso l'aiuto di un analista, a questo punto credo sia nacessario.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

stanco ha detto:


> In teoria si, ma non so bene di cosa potremmo parlare, sto pensando di cercare io stesso l'aiuto di un analista, a questo punto credo sia nacessario.


Beh potreste parlare di questa sua ulteriore necessità di mentirti, per paura, semplice inganno, o altro 

ti capisco comunque


----------



## stanco (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh potreste parlare di questa sua ulteriore necessità di mentirti, per paura, semplice inganno, o altro
> 
> ti capisco comunque


Mah, la spiegazione che mi ha dato è stata che pensava io avrei preso male la cosa (vero), che dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

stanco ha detto:


> Mah, la spiegazione che mi ha dato è stata che pensava io avrei preso male la cosa (vero), che dire?


Che aveva paura ad esser sincera ma talvolta non affrontare questo tipo di paura fa più danni che la grandine


----------



## trilobita (9 Gennaio 2017)

Io ne so qualcosa....
Quando hai in partner che fa dell'ambiguo la sua ragione di vita,entri in un incubo senza fine.
No,volendo,la fine si trova....


----------



## ugo1969 (9 Gennaio 2017)

*Vedo che tua moglie*

O è confusa o fa la furba perché ti trova impaurito . Io me ne andai per 5 settimane e non per finta me ne andai proprio con le valigie e le mie cose . Presi dal garage le mie attrezzature per il bricolage tanto per farti capire . Lei in questo modo rifletterà e sarà costretta a fare una scelta . Può essere un rischio ma è doveroso mettere le responsabilità e le conseguenze davanti a lei . Non ascoltare le sue lacrime , lei non mi pare pensi al tuo dolore e disaggio . Se suo padre non sta bene non è colpa tua .


----------



## ugo1969 (9 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> O è confusa o fa la furba perché ti trova impaurito . Io me ne andai per 5 settimane e non per finta me ne andai proprio con le valigie e le mie cose . Presi dal garage le mie attrezzature per il bricolage tanto per farti capire . Lei in questo modo rifletterà e sarà costretta a fare una scelta . Può essere un rischio ma è doveroso mettere le responsabilità e le conseguenze davanti a lei . Non ascoltare le sue lacrime , lei non mi pare pensi al tuo dolore e disaggio . Se suo padre non sta bene non è colpa tua .


Quanto sopra e' per dirti che lei deve avere il rammarico di perdere te per L altro e non L altro per te sacrificandosi . Se penserà di sacrificarsi per te ma L altro e' importante lui sarà sempre idealizzato dentro di lei .


----------



## trilobita (9 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Quanto sopra e' per dirti che lei deve avere il rammarico di perdere te per L altro e non L altro per te sacrificandosi . Se penserà di sacrificarsi per te ma L altro e' importante lui sarà sempre idealizzato dentro di lei .


Ugo...mah,forse ricordo male,ma non è stato mentre tu eri via in quelle famose 5 settimane che lei ha incontrato una seconda volta il beccamorto?


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Gennaio 2017)

stanco ha detto:


> Per non farci mancare nulla ecco un aggiornamento.
> Dopo alcuni mesi di difficile convivenza, in cui fino a metà novembre mia moglie e il “fidanzato” a distanza si sono sentiti quotidianamente, mi comunica di avere chiuso la relazione anche telefonica, La storia non aveva senso, non rappresentava una alternativa al nostro matrimonio ecc.
> Anche gli incontri con la consulente sono proseguiti, ho cercato di affrontare la situazione ma non con grande serenità naturalmente.
> Alla fine accetto di trascorrere alcuni giorni a natale nella sua città natale, dove vive anche il tizio, come facciamo d’abitudine da quando è nata la bimba.
> ...


Dopo tutto quello che hai fatto e detto ci è ricascata.
Immagino come ti senti ma questa volta non ha scuse (e quelle che hai riportate mi sembrano davvero ridicole).
La pazienza ha un limite e penso che tu lo abbia superato.
In bocca al lupo per i giorni a venire.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Lei dovrebbe restare con te perchè lo vuole, non per paura.
> 
> La frase che ho evidenziato in rosso, secondo me, è una cazzata intergatattica.
> 
> ...


Spleen penso che ora come ora non sia più lei a decidere cosa fare del suo matrimonio, visto che ha avuto non poche possibilità. Come penso che il rapporto con l'amico a questo punto non sia stato solo platonico.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Gennaio 2017)

stanco ha detto:


> Mah, la spiegazione che mi ha dato è stata che pensava io avrei preso male la cosa (vero), che dire?


Io direi che se ci teneva la rapporto con te, dopo quello che è successo, non doveva neanche sentirlo. Poi il resto sono le solite scuse.......di chi è stato scoperto di nuovo.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che aveva paura ad esser sincera ma talvolta non affrontare questo tipo di paura fa più danni che la grandine



Fiamma ma tu credi veramente a queste cazzate ????? e dai.....


----------



## ugo1969 (9 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ugo...mah,forse ricordo male,ma non è stato mentre tu eri via in quelle famose 5 settimane che lei ha incontrato una seconda volta il beccamorto?


Ricordi bene .Lei spergiura che fu lui a cercarla e lei gli disse che era finita . Io capii che lo fecero L ultima volta . Fu però costretta a guardarsi dentro e capire cosa volesse . Quando tornai lui era sparito dalla sua e nostra vita . Poi io lo dissi alla moglie di lui ma fu dopo ed e una altra storia . Che lei scelse Noi è lampante in tutto quello che ha sopportato dopo .


----------



## trilobita (9 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ricordi bene .Lei spergiura che fu lui a cercarla e lei gli disse che era finita . Io capii che lo fecero L ultima volta . Fu però costretta a guardarsi dentro e capire cosa volesse . Quando tornai lui era sparito dalla sua e nostra vita . Poi io lo dissi alla moglie di lui ma fu dopo ed e una altra storia . Che lei scelse Noi è lampante in tutto quello che ha sopportato dopo .


Si,ok,era solo per dire che,nonostante tu te ne fossi andato in toto,lei non ha dimostrato questa disperazione,riincontrandolo.
Doveva declinare l'invito a rivedersi e salutarlo gentilmente per sempre....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma ma tu credi veramente a queste cazzate ????? e dai.....


Dici che mentiva così spudoratamente?


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che mentiva così spudoratamente?



Fiamma penso proprio di si e non ha iniziato il 26 dicembre.
Penso anche che nella vita bisogna essere "onesti" con tutti ma soprattutto con le persone a noi vicine.
In questo rapporto l'onestà non la vedo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma penso proprio di si e non ha iniziato il 26 dicembre.
> Penso anche che nella vita bisogna essere "onesti" con tutti ma soprattutto con le persone a noi vicine.
> In questo rapporto l'onestà non la vedo.


Toccherebbe essere onesti in primis con se stessi ed evitare di raccontarsi balle..cosi di solito si riesce anche ad esser onesti con gli altri...

Proprio stasera ho avuto prova di quanto le persone possano esser disoneste per mera vigliaccheria...ma questa è  un altra storia che non riguarda gli abitanti di tradinet ( per fortuna )


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toccherebbe essere onesti in primis con se stessi ed evitare di raccontarsi balle..cosi di solito si riesce anche ad esser onesti con gli altri...
> 
> Proprio stasera ho avuto prova di quanto le persone possano esser disoneste per mera vigliaccheria...ma questa è  un
> altra storia che non riguarda gli abitanti di tradinet ( per fortuna )


con se stessi era sottinteso ovviamente


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> con se stessi era sottinteso ovviamente


Diciamo che quello è il primo passo


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente a questo chiarificazione sto tendendo.
> 
> Sottolineando che le definizioni soggettive universali, tipo quella del marito di diletta, sono imprecise. E aderenti soltanto a chi condivide quei significati soggettivi. Ma non applicabili per default alla generalità.
> 
> ...


Conta.


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Conta.


Ah, boh...io non lo so.  

Chiedo. 

Per me per esempio conta molto di più, nella valutazione dell'altro, il contesto in cui si è svolta o meno la trombata. E se pure non si è svolta, in certi contesti, dalla mia prospettiva, è solo forma. In altri, il fatto che si sia svolta, lo troverei comprensibile e anche condivisibile. 

A volte il non trombare è un contentino moralistico. Che non rispecchia il chi.  
Un modo, subdolo, per aggiustarsi con se stessi. 
Malamente fra l'altro. Per i miei parametri ovviamente.

Che però sono fondamentali per me. E per chi mi voglio tener vicino.

Per me il "ma sono stato bravo e fedele, non l'ho infilato..." conta veramente poco. 
Tanto vale infilarlo, o farselo infilare, in certi contesti. 

Poi io non ho come riferimento il matrimonio. In termini relazionali. 
Non mi ci sento rappresentata minimamente. 
Men che meno considero fedeltà quella del vincolo istituzionale. 

Quindi so di essere un po' fuori linea, ma il mio egocentrismo si è calmato e si è convinto che non sono neppure Unica 

Tanto che nella mia relazione, e anche in tutte quelle passate, i "terzi" e le "terze" erano oggetto di discussione e non di repressione. 
Nella mia vecchia relazione il patto era che il corpo ognuno lo poteva usare come e con chi voleva. Se l'avesse desiderato. Facendola semplice semplice. E sono piuttosto certa che eravamo come minimo in due a vederla in modi quantomeno simili per forma....:carneval:

In questa relazione, i "terzi" sono Oggetto di fantasie e desideri comuni...e non automaticamente esclusi in virtù dell'esclusività, che per entrambi è in altri posti rispetto al cazzo e alla figa e al corpo come territorio di appropriazione dell'altro. 

Ma, ed è il motivo per cui chiedo, so che la mia visione non è universale e universalmente valida e nemmeno sono una bestia rara. 

Per cui chiedo. 

Mi piacciono molto le sfaccettature degli individui, mi incuriosiscono e mi arricchiscono... 

Poi...a ognuno la sua risposta...dubito esista quella Giusta. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Gennaio 2017)

*..*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Conta.


Per il materialista conta quello e basta
Cazzo nella figa (CNF)

Niente CNF niente peccato

Per me conta meno di zero, ad esempio

Saper che mia moglie non lo ha fatto e guarda accanto a me la TV in salotto pensando a un altro è molto più rilevante che lo facesse davvero, ma tornata a casa, quando è sul divano con me pensa a me e a quello che sta facendo

A ognuno le sue sensazioni, e le di loro conseguenze, nel bene... E nel male.. Chiaramente


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per il materialista conta quello e basta
> Cazzo nella figa (CNF)
> 
> Niente CNF niente peccato
> ...


Ho visto tutti sto codici CNF 
Ho pensato una nuova formula chimica ? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho visto tutti sto codici CNF
> Ho pensato una nuova formula chimica ? :rotfl:


... Comunemente noto come codice d'onore


----------



## trilobita (10 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per il materialista conta quello e basta
> Cazzo nella figa (CNF)
> 
> Niente CNF niente peccato
> ...


Si,ma,vedi Skorpio,se tua moglie scopa con un altro mentendoti,c'è la remota possibilità che poi sul divano non pensi né a te né al film che vi state guardando...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Comunemente noto come codice d'onore


:rotfl: figata


----------



## Skorpio (10 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma,vedi Skorpio,se tua moglie scopa con un altro mentendoti,c'è la remota possibilità che poi sul divano non pensi né a te né al film che vi state guardando...


Indubbiamente è più che plausibile...

Volevo solo dire che se non ci scopa ma ci pensa, per me è uguale... Non mi sentirei "sollevato" nel sapere il famoso "ancora non c'è stato nulla"


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Comunemente noto come codice d'onore


:rotfl: figata


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Risposta collettiva.

Conta. Poi ognuno aggiunge o toglie debiti e crediti sul suo libro personale, introduce varianti e note in calce, ma conta. Chi resta indifferente assistendo al rapporto sessuale tra il suo compagno/a e un altro? Poi, certo: c'è che chi ci gode e addirittura non gode se non così (è una perversione, nel senso tecnico della parola).
Il giorno in cui sarà consueto assistere al rapporto sessuale del compagno/a con un altro/a con indifferenza, non conterà più, e la natura umana o psiche che dir si voglia avrà conosciuto un cambiamento qualitativo, o salto di paradigma.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Risposta collettiva.
> 
> Conta. Poi ognuno aggiunge o toglie debiti e crediti sul suo libro personale, introduce varianti e note in calce, ma conta. Chi resta indifferente assistendo al rapporto sessuale tra il suo compagno/a e un altro? Poi, certo: c'è che chi ci gode e addirittura non gode se non così (è una perversione, nel senso tecnico della parola).
> Il giorno in cui sarà consueto assistere al rapporto sessuale del compagno/a con un altro/a con indifferenza, non conterà più, e la natura umana o psiche che dir si voglia avrà conosciuto un cambiamento qualitativo, o salto di paradigma.


Restare indifferente nell'assistere al rapporto sessuale tra il compagno e un altra persona, la vedo dura, più un'utopia che altro
bene che vada ci sarà compiacimento, male che vada irruento incazzatura 

Dovremmo essere dei robot per non sentir nessun tipo di emozione


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Restare indifferente nell'assistere al rapporto sessuale tra il compagno e un altra persona, la vedo dura, *più un'utopia che altro*
> bene che vada ci sarà compiacimento, male che vada irruento incazzatura
> 
> Dovremmo essere dei robot per non sentir nessun tipo di emozione


Più che un'utopia io lo trovo un incubo, una distopia.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Restare indifferente nell'assistere al rapporto sessuale tra il compagno e un altra persona, la vedo dura, più un'utopia che altro
> bene che vada ci sarà compiacimento, male che vada irruento incazzatura
> 
> Dovremmo essere dei robot per non sentir nessun tipo di emozione



Aggiungo che è normale e sano, desiderare il possesso della persona che amiamo e/o che ci attrae. Ci possono naturalmente essere delle patologie, ma la base quella, è.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Più che un'utopia io lo trovo un incubo, una distopia.


Appunto lo trovo così innaturale un distacco totale


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è normale e sano, desiderare il possesso della persona che amiamo e/o che ci attrae. Ci possono naturalmente essere delle patologie, ma la base quella, è.


Condivido 
certo che sì senza desiderio e possesso in senso buono ndo Annamo !?


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto lo trovo così innaturale un distacco totale


Certamente. E' innaturale e distruttivo. Non c'è niente di male a desiderare di possedere l'essere amato. I modi di questo possesso possono variare infinitamente, e il possesso di un'altra persona non potrà mai essere completo (per fortuna). Ma condannare il desiderio di possedere l'essere amato, giudicarlo "superato" o "reazionario", è irrazionale e fa veramente male a tutti.


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido
> certo che sì senza desiderio e possesso in senso buono ndo Annamo !?


Annamo dove ci indica l'exergo di "Sodome et Gomorrhe" di Marcel Proust: "Et l'homme aura Sodome/la femme aura Gomorrhe". Cioè finisce che ci si innamora solo di se stessi, o di un nostro riflesso allo specchio.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Annamo dove ci indica l'exergo di "Sodome et Gomorrhe" di Marcel Proust: "Et l'homme aura Sodome/la femme aura Gomorrhe". Cioè finisce che ci si innamora solo di se stessi, o di un nostro riflesso allo specchio.


Siamo già troppo innamorati di noi stessi, in questo senso c'è un processo iniziato da diversi anni 
i famosi LIKE di FB ne sono un esempio banale ma efficace 
e questo tuo discorso mi ricollega a quello che scriveva stamani [MENTION=2955]Andrea[/MENTION]lila


----------



## marietto (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Risposta collettiva.
> 
> Conta. Poi ognuno aggiunge o toglie debiti e crediti sul suo libro personale, introduce varianti e note in calce, ma conta. Chi resta indifferente assistendo al rapporto sessuale tra il suo compagno/a e un altro? Poi, certo: c'è che chi ci gode e addirittura non gode se non così (è una perversione, nel senso tecnico della parola).
> Il giorno in cui sarà consueto assistere al rapporto sessuale del compagno/a con un altro/a con indifferenza, non conterà più, e la natura umana o psiche che dir si voglia avrà conosciuto un cambiamento qualitativo, o salto di paradigma.





twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è normale e sano, desiderare il possesso della persona che amiamo e/o che ci attrae. Ci possono naturalmente essere delle patologie, ma la base quella, è.


Sono d'accordo...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Aggiungo che l'eccessivo concentrarci solo su noi stessi alla lunga ci rende aridi


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che l'eccessivo concentrarci solo su noi stessi alla lunga ci rende aridi


Ci rende aridi e freddi come merluzzi Findus. Poi abbiamo bisogno di tante invenzioni per eccitarci, ma ci si diverte pochino.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci rende aridi e freddi come merluzzi Findus. Poi abbiamo bisogno di tante invenzioni per eccitarci, ma ci si diverte pochino.


Son finite anche le invenzioni mi sa, nel senso che spingendo sempre più su l'asticella, poi nulla basta e soddisfa 
incontentabili e depressi


----------



## twinpeaks (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Son finite anche le invenzioni mi sa, nel senso che spingendo sempre più su l'asticella, poi nulla basta e soddisfa
> incontentabili e depressi


Esatto. Bisognerebbe ricominciare dalla casella 1, ma non è facile.


----------



## Piperita (11 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Indubbiamente è più che plausibile...
> 
> Volevo solo dire che se non ci scopa ma ci pensa, per me è uguale... Non mi sentirei "sollevato" nel sapere il famoso *"ancora non c'è stato nulla"*


Che è tutto un programma


----------



## Skorpio (11 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Risposta collettiva.
> 
> Conta. Poi ognuno aggiunge o toglie debiti e crediti sul suo libro personale, introduce varianti e note in calce, ma conta. Chi resta indifferente assistendo al rapporto sessuale tra il suo compagno/a e un altro? Poi, certo: c'è che chi ci gode e addirittura non gode se non così (è una perversione, nel senso tecnico della parola).
> Il giorno in cui sarà consueto assistere al rapporto sessuale del compagno/a con un altro/a con indifferenza, non conterà più, e la natura umana o psiche che dir si voglia avrà conosciuto un cambiamento qualitativo, o salto di paradigma.


Non ne dubito

Conta x te, per me no

Ne ho la riprova quando scoprii la presenza a suo tempo di un altro uomo nella vita di mia moglie

Non ho mai voluto sapere se ci abbia o meno scopato

Non faceva PER ME alcuna differenza

Ma come scritto, non ho dubbio che x molti questo sia l'elemento principale, e il resto contorno


----------



## Piperita (11 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ne dubito
> 
> Conta x te, per me no
> 
> ...


La penso come te.
Forse perchè l'intesa mentale per me è molto più pericolosa di quella fisica


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ne dubito
> 
> Conta x te, per me no
> 
> ...


Sul serio ? Mi era sfuggito, non hai mai voluto sapere s'e tua moglie avesse o meno avuto rapporto con lui ?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sul serio ? Mi era sfuggito, non hai mai voluto sapere s'e tua moglie avesse o meno avuto rapporto con lui ?


No, mai.
E riprendo anche il post sopra di [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION] che non riesco a multiquotare da cellulare.

Dal mio punto di vista il motivo era semplice: aveva una intesa intima con un altro uomo. Punto. 
Definire se c'era o non c'era stato il famoso CNF per me era perfettamente inutile, non mi cambiava di una virgola, per come son fatto io.

E anche perché se avessi fatto quella inutile (x me) domanda, qualsiasi risposta avessi ricevuto sarebbe stata sbagliata.

E se devo ordinare un piatto sapendo in anticipo che, x motivi diversi, mi andrà comunque di traverso, sto digiuno


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, mai.
> E riprendo anche il post sopra di @_Piperita_ che non riesco a multiquotare da cellulare.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista il motivo era semplice: aveva una intesa intima con un altro uomo. Punto.
> ...


 ok 
un ragionamento molto razionale


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

Risposta collettiva 2.

Non pretendo di avere ragione sempre e comunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Risposta collettiva 2.
> 
> Non pretendo di avere ragione sempre e comunque.


:rotflttima risposta


----------



## twinpeaks (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotflttima risposta


Grazie. Si dà il caso che è anche sincera.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. Si dà il caso che è anche sincera.


Quello era sottinteso


----------



## ipazia (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Risposta collettiva.
> 
> Conta. Poi ognuno aggiunge o toglie debiti e crediti sul suo libro personale, introduce varianti e note in calce, ma conta. Chi resta indifferente assistendo al rapporto sessuale tra il suo compagno/a e un altro? Poi, certo: c'è che chi ci gode e addirittura non gode se non così (è una perversione, nel senso tecnico della parola).
> Il giorno in cui sarà consueto assistere al rapporto sessuale del compagno/a con un altro/a con indifferenza, non conterà più, e la natura umana o psiche che dir si voglia avrà conosciuto un cambiamento qualitativo, o salto di paradigma.


Ecco. Ti ringrazio. 
Il conta e basta, non aggiungeva e non toglieva niente alla riflessione, per me. 
Questa invece è una riflessione interessante. 

E sono piuttosto d'accordo. In particolare sull'indifferenza. E lo dico da una che ha sperimentato l'indifferenza. Hai ragione. Non è piacevole. Per se stessi. E' aridità. E isolamento. E' angoscioso a lungo andare. 

Mi piacciono le riflessioni che riguarda il COSA e il COME. 
Che a loro volta riguardano un CHI che è un Qualcuno e non un chiunque. 
Fermarsi semplicemente al conta, senza pesare le variabili, che fanno la differenza nelle posizioni che si possono prendere riguardo lo scopare o meno rispetto alla relazione, dal mio punto di vista significa andare semplicemente nell'estremo opposto del conta, ossia non conta. 

Io credo che la riflessione riguardi quel che sta in mezzo i due estremi. Se si vuol provare a dialogare insieme. 
Serve sviscerare i significati. Fin dove si tiene botta...

Tanto che secondo me la domanda non è neanche QUANTO conta. O se conta. 

Mi chiedo (e chiedo) proprio COSA conta. 
E COME conta. 
Sulla bilancia del ne vale la pena. 

Di mio ho trombato abbastanza per sapere che non ci si trova per caso in quelle situazioni. 
E avendo sperimentato più volte il percorso con cui si arriva al decidere di trombare, mi interessa molto poco della trombata in sè. 
Che potrebbe anche non essere avvenuta per un qualcosa che non riguarda minimamente anche me. Ma semplicemente vincoli moralistici che l'altro si pone. Di cui personalmente...bah...se non mi desideri. Non mi desideri. Possiamo raccontarci la storia dell'orso. MA per me non ne vale la pena e arrivederci. 
E desiderare per me è anche condividere i desideri. Anche quelli che stanno fuori dalla coppia. In particolare..e non mi riferisco solo ad altre persone...intendo proprio quelli rivolti al mondo. 

Avrei storie interessanti sugli accomodamenti che riguardano il "conta" ma così "non conta". Mi fanno rotolare dal ridere personalmente. E diventano interessanti perchè descrivono la visione che ha chi li fa. 
Di mio non vorrei vicino personaggi di quel genere. Ma c'è gente che non vorrebbe vicina me...quindi è tutto molto soggettivo. 

E sulla bilancia, un uomo che non mi desidera come io ho bisogno di avere il suo desiderio, mi è inutile vicino. Come compagno. 
Mi è ancor più inutile e inaffidabile se non tromba per principio. 
Che oltre a non desiderarmi e desiderare un'altra, non ha neanche il coraggio dei suoi desideri. 
Quindi la trombata mi interessa sì e anche no. 
Sono molto più interessata al percorso che porta lì. 
Perchè è in quel percorso che ci sono questioni che riguardano anche la relazione. 

Nel momento in cui trombi, o non trombi ma ti dibatti nel desiderio di farlo senza affrontare la questione affidandoti semplicemente a dei vincoli morali..beh...per quanto mi riguarda sei già in un posto che ha poco a che vedere con la relazione. E' roba tua. Se non sei in grado di condividere quel percorso...semplicemente non sei la persona che io vorrei vicino. E in questo senso che tu trombi o meno non conta più. Passa in cavalleria. 

Perchè a diventare primaria è la questione della condivisione. E non saper condividere una cosa tanto naturale come il desiderio di altri pur essendo all'interno di una relazione, ingarbugliarsi nei principi e negli ideali, nelle promesse di eternità, a cui non credo minimamente...beh. 
Trombi o non trombi non mi interessa più. Sei fuori dai giochi. Senza possibilità di ritorno. 
Non potrei semplicemente rinnovare la fiducia. 
Questo è ovviamente frutto del mio vissuto, di chi sono io, di come ho assorbito e masticato i condizionamenti, l'educazione, le esperienze. 

Aggirare questo tipo di riflessioni, secondo me è riduttivo. Poi ovviamente ognuno segue il suo percorso. 
E i suoi parametri. E le sue necessità. 

Poi io sono una traditrice storica...ho scopato altri fuori dalla coppia mentendo. ho scopato altri fuori dalla coppia dichiarandolo. Ho scopato altri fuori dalla coppia costruendo comparti stagni, bolle che riguardavano soltanto me e in cui l'altro non entrava in me. Quindi ho una mia visione della questione. Il conta...per me non significa niente. Se non è aperto e esplorato. Diventa un non conta. 
Perchè ad interessarmi è il percorso che porta da una parte o dall'altra. 
E' il libro personale ad interessarmi. Il mio e quello dell'altro. I debiti e i crediti mi interessano molto poco invece. SE esistono, per quanto riguarda me, significa che la relazione è zoppa. Se si è arrivati ai debiti e ai crediti....io mi chiederei cosa non ha funzionato fra due individui liberi di impegnarsi che li ha portati a stilare un libro dei debiti e dei crediti...


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco. Ti ringrazio.
> Il conta e basta, non aggiungeva e non toglieva niente alla riflessione, per me.
> Questa invece è una riflessione interessante.
> 
> ...


Nel rapporto intimo e personale tra un uomo e una donna, concordo: "quel che conta è il percorso che porta da una parte o dall'altra", cioè la direzione del desiderio. Questo è specialmente vero per la donna, che di solito dà importanza preminente al rapporto intimo e psichico, nella coppia (gli uomini, sempre parlando in generale, sono più legati delle donne agli aspetti istituzionali del legame da un canto, e dall'altro alla fedeltà "fisica" della compagna).
La mia replica lapidaria "conta" voleva dire una cosa sola: che chi nega l'importanza del tradimento sessuale o sta razionalizzando, o fa una affermazione ideologica, o entrambe le cose. 
Ci sarebbe poi da parlare, molto a lungo, dell'aspetto istituzionale e culturale del matrimonio e della coppia, e del suo rapporto con la relazione intima e personale. Non è mai stato facile, perchè come sapevano bene gli antichi, Eros fa, sostanzialmente, quello che gli pare; e la monogamia non è la migliore amica del desiderio. Un'armoniosa fusione tra istituzione e relazione intima è rara e difficile. Fino a poche generazioni fa, la preminenza dell'istituzione risolveva la questione, magari con una certa brutalità ma la risolveva. Oggi, in Occidente è in corso il tentativo di strutturare le relazioni amorose e le famiglie sulla base del solo Eros. Mi sbilancerò: è una missione impossibile. 
Capisco benissimo, e in parte condivido, quando dici che "Nel momento in cui trombi, o non trombi ma ti dibatti nel desiderio di farlo senza affrontare la questione affidandoti semplicemente a dei vincoli morali..beh...per quanto mi riguarda sei già in un posto che ha poco a che vedere con la relazione." Non sono d'accordo però con quel che dici immediatamente dopo, è cioè che "è roba tua". Questo è vero solo nel caso che la coppia non abbia alcuna dimensione istituzionale, cioè che non sia nè voglia diventare una famiglia. Se invece una dimensione istituzionale c'è, il problema si complica, e "i vincoli morali", cioè a dire le rinunce, prendono un altro rilievo e significato. 
Detto altrimenti: il via libera al desiderio non è compatibile con la funzionalità dell'istituto familiare. Non è un problema da poco.


----------



## mistral (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel rapporto intimo e personale tra un uomo e una donna, concordo: "quel che conta è il percorso che porta da una parte o dall'altra", cioè la direzione del desiderio. Questo è specialmente vero per la donna, che di solito dà importanza preminente al rapporto intimo e psichico, nella coppia (gli uomini, sempre parlando in generale, sono più legati delle donne agli aspetti istituzionali del legame da un canto, e dall'altro alla fedeltà "fisica" della compagna).
> La mia replica lapidaria "conta" voleva dire una cosa sola: che chi nega l'importanza del tradimento sessuale o sta razionalizzando, o fa una affermazione ideologica, o entrambe le cose.
> Ci sarebbe poi da parlare, molto a lungo, dell'aspetto istituzionale e culturale del matrimonio e della coppia, e del suo rapporto con la relazione intima e personale. Non è mai stato facile, perchè come sapevano bene gli antichi, Eros fa, sostanzialmente, quello che gli pare; e la monogamia non è la migliore amica del desiderio. Un'armoniosa fusione tra istituzione e relazione intima è rara e difficile. Fino a poche generazioni fa, la preminenza dell'istituzione risolveva la questione, magari con una certa brutalità ma la risolveva. Oggi, in Occidente è in corso il tentativo di strutturare le relazioni amorose e le famiglie sulla base del solo Eros. Mi sbilancerò: è una missione impossibile.
> Capisco benissimo, e in parte condivido, quando dici che "Nel momento in cui trombi, o non trombi ma ti dibatti nel desiderio di farlo senza affrontare la questione affidandoti semplicemente a dei vincoli morali..beh...per quanto mi riguarda sei già in un posto che ha poco a che vedere con la relazione." Non sono d'accordo però con quel che dici immediatamente dopo, è cioè che "è roba tua". Questo è vero solo nel caso che la coppia non abbia alcuna dimensione istituzionale, cioè che non sia nè voglia diventare una famiglia. Se invece una dimensione istituzionale c'è, il problema si complica, e "i vincoli morali", cioè a dire le rinunce, prendono un altro rilievo e significato.
> Detto altrimenti: il via libera al desiderio non è compatibile con la funzionalità dell'istituto familiare. Non è un problema da poco.


infatti.
Se tutti pretendessimo di appagare istinti e desideri a nostro piacimento,nessun tipo di legame avrebbe senso di esistere perché non esiste relazione d'amore,di lavoro di amicizia che non preveda un patto .
Se per preservarlo sono necessarie talvolta rinunce,io non vedo svilimento ma passatemi il termine,"elevazione" di noi stessi.La piacevole sensazione di saperci anche governare di fronte a situazioni che potrebbero rivelarsi dannosi fuochi fatui.
Credo faccia più danni la consapevolezza che per una scopata magari più idealizzata che ben riuscita ci si sia rovinati parte dell'esistenza che non il rammarico dell'occasione persa.


----------



## mistral (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Son finite anche le invenzioni mi sa, nel senso che spingendo sempre più su l'asticella, poi nulla basta e soddisfa
> incontentabili e depressi


Persone tipo  Arci?
Che hanno tutto ma non hanno nulla che li faccia stare bene e passano la vita a creare il loro piccolo mondo di trombate?
Quando penso alla tristezza non so perché ma mi viene in mente lui.Vorrei che per un attimo si vedesse con gli occhi di chi lo legge.........


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel rapporto intimo e personale tra un uomo e una donna, concordo: "quel che conta è il percorso che porta da una parte o dall'altra", cioè la direzione del desiderio. Questo è specialmente vero per la donna, che di solito dà importanza preminente al rapporto intimo e psichico, nella coppia (gli uomini, sempre parlando in generale, sono più legati delle donne agli aspetti istituzionali del legame da un canto, e dall'altro alla fedeltà "fisica" della compagna).
> La mia replica lapidaria "conta" voleva dire una cosa sola: che chi nega l'importanza del tradimento sessuale o sta razionalizzando, o fa una affermazione ideologica, o entrambe le cose.
> Ci sarebbe poi da parlare, molto a lungo, dell'aspetto istituzionale e culturale del matrimonio e della coppia, e del suo rapporto con la relazione intima e personale. Non è mai stato facile, perchè come sapevano bene gli antichi, Eros fa, sostanzialmente, quello che gli pare; e la monogamia non è la migliore amica del desiderio. Un'armoniosa fusione tra istituzione e relazione intima è rara e difficile. Fino a poche generazioni fa, la preminenza dell'istituzione risolveva la questione, magari con una certa brutalità ma la risolveva. Oggi, in Occidente è in corso il tentativo di strutturare le relazioni amorose e le famiglie sulla base del solo Eros. Mi sbilancerò: è una missione impossibile.
> Capisco benissimo, e in parte condivido, quando dici che "Nel momento in cui trombi, o non trombi ma ti dibatti nel desiderio di farlo senza affrontare la questione affidandoti semplicemente a dei vincoli morali..beh...per quanto mi riguarda sei già in un posto che ha poco a che vedere con la relazione." Non sono d'accordo però con quel che dici immediatamente dopo, è cioè che "è roba tua". Questo è vero solo nel caso che la coppia non abbia alcuna dimensione istituzionale, cioè che non sia nè voglia diventare una famiglia. Se invece una dimensione istituzionale c'è, il problema si complica, e "i vincoli morali", cioè a dire le rinunce, prendono un altro rilievo e significato.
> Detto altrimenti: il via libera al desiderio non è compatibile con la funzionalità dell'istituto familiare. Non è un problema da poco.



Ed è quello che da anni sostiene mio marito, vale a dire che col matrimonio si è "impostato" perché l'istituzione non prevede il via libera al desiderio e, sposandoci, si fa una scelta precisa, scelta peraltro libera perché nessuno ci obbliga al matrimonio.
Quindi: la censura al desiderio per altri. Desiderio che non si deve concretizzare.
Sinceramente, a me piace poco questa visione, o dovrei dire questa realtà perché di questo si tratta, poiché, come hai già detto tu, la monogamia non è amica del desiderio e delle pulsioni che da esso derivano (e lo prendo per buono). 
Non mi piace perché io avevo realizzato davvero ciò che dici essere raro: la fusione fra istituzione ed eros, quindi, puoi ben immaginare come sia stato (e lo è ancora) difficilissmo oltre che doloroso, prendere coscienza che il fatto che lo fosse per me non voleva dire che lo fosse automaticamente anche per lui e "apprendere" che lui il desiderio lo provava anche per altre e non solo per me!
Credimi che è stata una rivelazione che mi ha spezzato oltre che spiazzato e ha distrutto l'idillio, il sogno romantico, che era solo mio però.  

Ho perfino pensato di non essere "normale" io non avendo sperimentato desideri sessuali al di fuori di lui...ora ho capito, anche dalle tue parole, che è cosa rara, ma possibile, e che forse sarebbe stato chiedere troppo l'aver trovato la mia anima gemella in lui. 
Però sarebbe stato bello...


----------



## trilobita (13 Gennaio 2017)

Quando si parla di tradire per il desiderio sessuale,io vado sempre in difficoltà.
O sono poco virile io,può essere,ma,a ricordo mio,non è mai successo di avere un'erezione a prima vista.
Sta persona la devi frequentare ,all'inizio la trovi interessante,ma non dipendi ancora da lei,né emotivamente,né sessualmente.
A quel punto se decidi di approfondire,sai dove vuoi arrivare,anche se ancora non sei supetattratto.
Credo che il tradimento inizi molto prima di desiderare,quindi l'asserto che le relazioni vanno in crisi per il desiderio non lo posso avvallare.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Persone tipo  Arci?
> Che hanno tutto ma non hanno nulla che li faccia stare bene e passano la vita a creare il loro piccolo mondo di trombate?
> Quando penso alla tristezza non so perché ma mi viene in mente lui.Vorrei che per un attimo si vedesse con gli occhi di chi lo legge.........


Ma tu pensi davvero che Arci sia così?  Ma no e pesca a strascico suvvia e chi ci casca lo trova di sicuro 

Io facevo un discorso serio non da giullare però 

Appurato che tutti e 4 conoscono la situazione e vivendo così serbano più che altro rancore arrivate a dei compromessi ..?


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è quello che da anni sostiene mio marito, vale a dire che col matrimonio si è "impostato" perché l'istituzione non prevede il via libera al desiderio e, sposandoci, si fa una scelta precisa, scelta peraltro libera perché nessuno ci obbliga al matrimonio.
> Quindi: la censura al desiderio per altri. Desiderio che non si deve concretizzare.
> Sinceramente, a me piace poco questa visione, o dovrei dire questa realtà perché di questo si tratta, poiché, come hai già detto tu, la monogamia non è amica del desiderio e delle pulsioni che da esso derivano (e lo prendo per buono).
> Non mi piace perché io avevo realizzato davvero ciò che dici essere raro: la fusione fra istituzione ed eros, quindi, puoi ben immaginare come sia stato (e lo è ancora) difficilissmo oltre che doloroso, prendere coscienza che il fatto che lo fosse per me non voleva dire che lo fosse automaticamente anche per lui e "apprendere" che lui il desiderio lo provava anche per altre e non solo per me!
> ...


Ci mancherebbe che non sei normale. Anzi: sei "normale" nel senso che aderisci spontaneamente alla norma. Non sei "normale" solo nel senso che non sei nella media statistica: non è consueto, frequente e facile. 
Capisco sì la tua sofferenza. Tieni anche presente che il desiderio maschile non è identico al desiderio femminile (parlando molto in generale, ovviamente). Nella Grecia classica, la norma sociale per il desiderio maschile era la seguente: 1 moglie per la casa, i figli, l'amministrazione del patrimonio; 2 etera (compagna) per quel che noi oggi chiameremmo "amore", cioè il rapporto erotico psichico e corporeo individuato, profondo; 3 la prostituta per la sessualità indifferenziata. Il desiderio maschile, se interpellato in materia, risponderebbe: "Così va benissimo." 
Può essere antipatico, ma il desiderio maschile non ha cambiato idea, negli ultimi duemilacinquecento anni. 
Il desiderio femminile (ricordo che sto generalizzando) tende piuttosto alla posizione 2 (etera), che però presto vede come trampolino di lancio per la posizione 1 (moglie); e qualora il lancio non avvenga, si sente relegata alla posizione 3 (prostituta); il che provoca vivaci reazioni (anche se la promiscuità, cioè la posizione 3, può dare forti emozioni, che però la donna tenderà prima o poi a indirizzare, individualizzando, verso la posizione 2).
Scherzo un po' per sdrammatizzare: ma le cose stanno più o meno così per davvero.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> *Quando si parla di tradire per il desiderio sessuale,io vado sempre in difficoltà*.
> O sono poco virile io,può essere,ma,a ricordo mio,non è mai successo di avere un'erezione a prima vista.
> Sta persona la devi frequentare ,all'inizio la trovi interessante,ma non dipendi ancora da lei,né emotivamente,né sessualmente.
> A quel punto se decidi di approfondire,sai dove vuoi arrivare,anche se ancora non sei supetattratto.
> Credo che il tradimento inizi molto prima di desiderare,quindi l'asserto che le relazioni vanno in crisi per il desiderio non lo posso avvallare.


Concordo. Si tradisce per un'infinità di ragioni; il solo *bisogno* sessuale è l'ultima della lista. Il *desiderio erotico, *invece, che non è bisogno, e non è solo sessuale (posto che esista qualcosa come "solo sessuale", e lo escluderei) è in cima alla lista. Nel desiderio erotico confluisce l'intera personalità, tutta la psiche. I moventi sono così complessi e intrecciati da essere indecifrabili o quasi.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il desiderio femminile (ricordo che sto generalizzando) tende piuttosto alla posizione 2 (etera), che però presto vede come trampolino di lancio per la posizione 1 (moglie); e qualora il lancio non avvenga, si sente relegata alla posizione 3 (prostituta); il che provoca vivaci reazioni (anche se la promiscuità, cioè la posizione 3, può dare forti emozioni, che però la donna tenderà prima o poi a indirizzare, individualizzando, verso la posizione 2).
> Scherzo un po' per sdrammatizzare: ma le cose stanno più o meno così per davvero.


Bellissimo :up:


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che non sei normale. Anzi: sei "normale" nel senso che aderisci spontaneamente alla norma. Non sei "normale" solo nel senso che non sei nella media statistica: non è consueto, frequente e facile.
> Capisco sì la tua sofferenza. Tieni anche presente che il desiderio maschile non è identico al desiderio femminile (parlando molto in generale, ovviamente). Nella Grecia classica, la norma sociale per il desiderio maschile era la seguente: 1 moglie per la casa, i figli, l'amministrazione del patrimonio; 2 etera (compagna) per quel che noi oggi chiameremmo "amore", cioè il rapporto erotico psichico e corporeo individuato, profondo; 3 la prostituta per la sessualità indifferenziata. Il desiderio maschile, se interpellato in materia, risponderebbe: "Così va benissimo."
> Può essere antipatico, ma il desiderio maschile non ha cambiato idea, negli ultimi duemilacinquecento anni.
> Il desiderio femminile (ricordo che sto generalizzando) tende piuttosto alla posizione 2 (etera), che però presto vede come trampolino di lancio per la posizione 1 (moglie); e qualora il lancio non avvenga, si sente relegata alla posizione 3 (prostituta); il che provoca vivaci reazioni (anche se la promiscuità, cioè la posizione 3, può dare forti emozioni, che però la donna tenderà prima o poi a indirizzare, individualizzando, verso la posizione 2).
> Scherzo un po' per sdrammatizzare:* ma le cose stanno più o meno così per davvero*.



Sì, lo so che stanno così...l'ho appreso in terapia dal mio psicologo, che ho voluto espressamente essere un uomo.
Grazie per la tua bella risposta!


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo so che stanno così...l'ho appreso in terapia dal mio psicologo, che ho voluto espressamente essere un uomo.
> Grazie per la tua bella risposta!


Grazie a te. Idea davvero astuta e femminile, quella di scegliere un terapista uomo come quinta colonna nel mondo maschile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per il materialista conta quello e basta
> Cazzo nella figa (CNF)
> 
> Niente CNF niente peccato
> ...


Questo è l'alibi di chi tradisce.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,ma,vedi Skorpio,se tua moglie scopa con un altro mentendoti,c'è la remota possibilità che poi sul divano non pensi né a te né al film che vi state guardando...


Quoto. E magari anche se non ci scopa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è normale e sano, desiderare il possesso della persona che amiamo e/o che ci attrae. Ci possono naturalmente essere delle patologie, ma la base quella, è.


Ci si incazza anche se il cane fa troppe feste a un parente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel rapporto intimo e personale tra un uomo e una donna, concordo: "quel che conta è il percorso che porta da una parte o dall'altra", cioè la direzione del desiderio. Questo è specialmente vero per la donna, che di solito dà importanza preminente al rapporto intimo e psichico, nella coppia (gli uomini, sempre parlando in generale, sono più legati delle donne agli aspetti istituzionali del legame da un canto, e dall'altro alla fedeltà "fisica" della compagna).
> La mia replica lapidaria "conta" voleva dire una cosa sola: che chi nega l'importanza del tradimento sessuale o sta razionalizzando, o fa una affermazione ideologica, o entrambe le cose.
> Ci sarebbe poi da parlare, molto a lungo, dell'aspetto istituzionale e culturale del matrimonio e della coppia, e del suo rapporto con la relazione intima e personale. Non è mai stato facile, perchè come sapevano bene gli antichi, Eros fa, sostanzialmente, quello che gli pare; e la monogamia non è la migliore amica del desiderio. Un'armoniosa fusione tra istituzione e relazione intima è rara e difficile. Fino a poche generazioni fa, la preminenza dell'istituzione risolveva la questione, magari con una certa brutalità ma la risolveva. Oggi, in Occidente è in corso il tentativo di strutturare le relazioni amorose e le famiglie sulla base del solo Eros. Mi sbilancerò: è una missione impossibile.
> Capisco benissimo, e in parte condivido, quando dici che "Nel momento in cui trombi, o non trombi ma ti dibatti nel desiderio di farlo senza affrontare la questione affidandoti semplicemente a dei vincoli morali..beh...per quanto mi riguarda sei già in un posto che ha poco a che vedere con la relazione." Non sono d'accordo però con quel che dici immediatamente dopo, è cioè che "è roba tua". Questo è vero solo nel caso che la coppia non abbia alcuna dimensione istituzionale, cioè che non sia nè voglia diventare una famiglia. Se invece una dimensione istituzionale c'è, il problema si complica, e "i vincoli morali", cioè a dire le rinunce, prendono un altro rilievo e significato.
> Detto altrimenti: il via libera al desiderio non è compatibile con la funzionalità dell'istituto familiare. Non è un problema da poco.


Ecco perché non si fanno più figli.
Ed ecco anche perché la domanda risulta tanto intrusiva, come non appariva un tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Persone tipo  Arci?
> Che hanno tutto ma non hanno nulla che li faccia stare bene e passano la vita a creare il loro piccolo mondo di trombate?
> Quando penso alla tristezza non so perché ma mi viene in mente lui.Vorrei che per un attimo si vedesse con gli occhi di chi lo legge.........


Non ti azzardare. Sai cosa ti direbbe?!


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché non si fanno più figli.
> Ed ecco anche perché *la domanda risulta tanto intrusiva*, come non appariva un tempo.


La domanda risulta intrusiva perchè è intrusiva. 
E' un qualcosa che riguarda scelte personali, fare o non fare figli. 

E quelle scelte, e i percorsi che portano alla scelta, non sono aperti alla condivisione con chiunque. 
Sono parti preziose. E dare per scontato di essere nella posizione di poter chiedere condividere, per principio, io lo trovo sciocco, quantomeno. 

La domanda è intrusiva perchè questa è una scelta intima. 
E se entri in una sfera intima di me senza chiedere permesso è solo una estrema educazione che mi trattiene dal mandarti a fare in culo per direttissima. 

O sei in un rapporto affettivo tale per cui se ne parla, o io non trovo il minimo senso ad una domanda di questo genere. 

Domanda che io per esempio non mi pongo e non pongo. 
Perchè la ritengo appartenente ad una sfera intima e non per tutti. 

Oltrettutto raramente con chi pone la domanda in questo modo, stile chiacchiera da bar, si è in grado poi di parlarne seriamente confrontandosi in modo rispettoso delle diverse posizioni. 
E' più uno schieramento in cui quello che è in gioco è la Ragione o il Torto. E metto le maiuscole perchè sono assoluti e quindi chiusi da principio ad ogni forma di confronto costruttivo. 

Quindi non solo la domanda è intrusiva e irrispettosa di una intimità in cui non si è invitati. 
Ma è anche inutile e non porta a nulla se non alla conferma della posizione. 

Io di mio di solito rispondo "Ti interessa una discussione a riguardo oppure è semplice curiosità?" 
Nel secondo caso, io non sono disponibile a soddisfare curiosità di chi non ha posizione nella mia vita e lo dichiaro. 

Anche perchè il mio tempo è prezioso e sprecarlo per soddisfare i pruriti di qualcun altro, non mi interessa.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ecco perché non si fanno più figli*.
> Ed ecco anche perché la domanda risulta tanto intrusiva, come non appariva un tempo.


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La domanda risulta intrusiva perchè è intrusiva.
> E' un qualcosa che riguarda scelte personali, fare o non fare figli.
> 
> E quelle scelte, e i percorsi che portano alla scelta, non sono aperti alla condivisione con chiunque.
> ...


Io dicevo altro e il tuo post lo conferma.
Dicevo che quello che sembrava il naturale percorso di vita, e che tale appare ancora a molti, in cui l'uso dei contraccettivi aveva la sola funzione di regolare le nascite, in molti si è totalmente ribaltato e così una funzione naturale come la riproduzione che è anche la funzione sociale  di rinnovamento della popolazione, viene appunto percepita come una scelta intima e inviolabile proprio perché considerata una eventualità singolare, personale, una scelta particolare da non poter essere neppure argomento di una INNOCENTE e leggera domanda (prevalentemente fatta da chi ancora la considera invece naturale) più del chiedere le pratiche sessuali.

Appunto perché il desiderio è considerato legittimo, mentre la istitutilizzazione non più. Infatti reazioni simili le suscita la domanda "quando vi sposate?"


Così come se si chiedesse a una anoressica cosa prepara di buono a cena.


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo altro e il tuo post lo conferma.
> Dicevo che quello che sembrava il naturale percorso di vita, e che tale appare ancora a molti, in cui l'uso dei contraccettivi aveva la sola funzione di regolare le nascite, in molti si è totalmente ribaltato e così una funzione naturale come la riproduzione che è anche la funzione sociale  di rinnovamento della popolazione, viene appunto percepita come una scelta intima e inviolabile proprio perché considerata una eventualità singolare, personale, una scelta particolare da non poter essere neppure argomento di una INNOCENTE e leggera domanda (prevalentemente fatta da chi ancora la considera invece naturale) più del chiedere le pratiche sessuali.
> 
> Così come se si chiedesse a una anoressica cosa prepara di buono a cena.


Per la verità, avevo capito quello a cui ti riferivi. E me lo confermi qui 

Tanto che ho esposto il punto di vista di una persona, me, che non riconosce come compito sociale la riproduzione. Perchè il nodo che fa pensare a certe persone di farsi i cazzi miei a quel livello è che pensano che sia un qualcosa che riguarda il sociale prima dell'individuo. E per la mia visione invece l'individuo è prima del sociale. 

Punto di vista che ovviamente, vista l'inversione della prospettiva, ritiene invadente e irrispettoso che chiunque si permetta una invasione di quel genere, che pensi di potersi permettere una confidenza che nei fatti non c'è. 

A me che mi si chieda se avrò figli fa lo stesso effetto che mi si chieda "ma come scopi?". 
Domanda a cui risponderei "veramente sicur*di voler sentire la risposta?"..questo però non lo chiedono...eppure ho un compagno...:carneval:

La considererei come stessa invasione in una sfera che considero mia. 
E non assoggettata o asservita ad un sociale che può certo dare la sua opinione, o indicazioni, ma che dal mio punto di vista non si deve permettere in nessun modo di stabilire le norme della mia vita a questo livello. 

Aver a che fare con chi considera naturale questa scelta, ma più che altro che la considera patrimonio sociale di default, tanto da sentirsi in diritto di chiederne come se fosse "di famiglia", cosa che non è, significa spesso doversi confrontare con l'ipocrisia di chi in base alle norme vorrebbe decidere della normalità di un altro individuo. E lo fa, nel giudizio..spesso neanche dichiarato. Che fa brutto pure quello. 
E personalmente mi sono rotta il cazzo di rendere conto di chi sono io. 
A gente che neanche è realmente interessata a me. 
Quindi la considero una perdita di tempo prezioso. 
Decido io con chi confrontarmi a riguardo. E lo faccio solo se ho appurato che posso imparare qualcosa. 

Nelle donne in particolare, sempre generalizzando, ci vedo ben poca innocenza e tanta competizione becera e volgare fra l'altro...come se il "succo" di una femmina fosse la riproduzione. L'azione riproduttiva per essere più precisa. 

E in effetti il fulcro di una femmina è il potere della vita. Darla. Ma anche negarla. 
Sono due facce della stessa medaglia. E una non esiste senza l'altra. 

Ma che una donna venga ritenuta completa o incompleta facendo la conta dei figli...lo trovo veramente idiota. 

E capisco che spesso e volentieri l'adesione alla riproduzione, come alla famiglia tradizionale, sia effettuata senza la minima riflessione su se stesse e su ciò a cui si aderendo...e se ne vedono anche i risultati. 

Gli assetti stanno cambiando. La semplice adesione alle norme calate dall'alto non funziona più, sicuramente non come 50 anni fa (che 50 anni fa la tua posizione rispetto al divorzio sarebbe stata considerata sbagliata e tu una donna da poco, per dirla semplice)...è un processo lento, iniziato con il cambiamento del ruolo della donna...e noi ci siamo semplicemente immersi dentro. 

Si vedrà quel che succederà. Io sono piuttosto convinta che gli assetti che finora erano conosciuti si stanno semplicemente disgregando, lentamente...ancora non si sa da cosa verranno sostituiti...rimanere agganciati a ciò che era, io lo trovo inutile. Ma capisco che serve per darsi parametri di traduzione della contemporaneità. 

Tanto che se idealmente tu rappresenti una certa tradizione e io quella parte che discute la tradizione, entrambe abbiamo in comune l'essere agganciate ai vecchi parametri per tradurli ognuna in rapporto alla sua vita e alla sua esperienza di vita. Mi sa che è un giro obbligato...

Certo è che chi arriva come al bar e ti chiede "senti, ma come mai non hai figli?" spesso e volentieri non è semplicemente in grado di fare un ragionamento a riguardo. E sono quelle persone che io elimino. Mi fanno perdere tempo e mi annoiano. 

A me l'han chiesto colleghe dopo tre volte che mi vedevano...è mancato poco che non scoppiassi a ridere loro in faccia. Poi sono stata educata e ho risposto che non potevo. Mi hanno compatita. E la cosa si è chiusa lì. E le conseguenze adesso sono che la questione si è diffusa e imbarazza abbastanza, tanto che nessuno me lo chiede più e io non ho tentazioni di sfanculate che non sarebbero produttive. Però mi sono sembrate proprio persone da poco. E tali si sono rivelate anche in termini professionali...


----------



## ipazia (15 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nel rapporto intimo e personale tra un uomo e una donna, concordo: "quel che conta è il percorso che porta da una parte o dall'altra", cioè la direzione del desiderio. Questo è specialmente vero per la donna, che di solito dà importanza preminente al rapporto intimo e psichico, nella coppia (gli uomini, sempre parlando in generale, sono più legati delle donne agli aspetti istituzionali del legame da un canto, e dall'altro alla fedeltà "fisica" della compagna).
> La mia replica lapidaria "conta" voleva dire una cosa sola: *che chi nega l'importanza del tradimento sessuale o sta razionalizzando, o fa una affermazione ideologica, o entrambe le cose. *
> Ci sarebbe poi da parlare, molto a lungo, dell'aspetto istituzionale e culturale del matrimonio e della coppia, e del suo rapporto con la relazione intima e personale. Non è mai stato facile, perchè come sapevano bene gli antichi, Eros fa, sostanzialmente, quello che gli pare; e la monogamia non è la migliore amica del desiderio. Un'armoniosa fusione tra istituzione e relazione intima è rara e difficile. Fino a poche generazioni fa, la preminenza dell'istituzione risolveva la questione, magari con una certa brutalità ma la risolveva. *Oggi, in Occidente è in corso il tentativo di strutturare le relazioni amorose e le famiglie sulla base del solo Eros. Mi sbilancerò: è una missione impossibile. *
> Capisco benissimo, e in parte condivido, quando dici che "Nel momento in cui trombi, o non trombi ma ti dibatti nel desiderio di farlo senza affrontare la questione affidandoti semplicemente a dei vincoli morali..beh...per quanto mi riguarda sei già in un posto che ha poco a che vedere con la relazione." Non sono d'accordo però con quel che dici immediatamente dopo, è cioè che *"è roba tua". Questo è vero solo nel caso che la coppia non abbia alcuna dimensione istituzionale*, cioè che non sia nè voglia diventare una famiglia. Se invece una dimensione istituzionale c'è, il problema si complica, e "i vincoli morali", cioè a dire le rinunce, prendono un altro rilievo e significato.
> Detto altrimenti: il via libera al desiderio non è compatibile con la funzionalità dell'istituto familiare. Non è un problema da poco.


Primo grassetto: sono d'accordo. Sottolineo semplicemente che appiattire il tradimento al tradimento fisico, è appiattire un atto che ha radici ben più profonde del fisico. E di cui il fisico è l'emersione finale. Sostengo che fermarsi all'atto finale (la fisicità) è inutile. Nel senso che il dolore ha radici in posti diversi dal fisico. 
E diventa avere il mal di pancia per un tumore, ma prendere un gastroprotettore per curare il mal di pancia. 

Poi, c'è chi è ben dentro e allineato ai parametri storici e sociali da cui proveniamo, che hai ben descritto, e allora ce la fa. Qualunque sia la soluzione finale. Altri che no, non ce la fanno. Perchè sentono continuamente battere il tarlo del qualcosa che non torna...e finiscono a dibattersi su "quante volte hai scopato"...che è una domanda. Ma non è la domanda giusta per seguire il dolore e liberarlo...che la domanda è "come hai potuto "dimenticarti" di me?". (fra le molte...ma questa è spesso un urlo di dolore profondo e stupefatto...come se la realtà fosse improvvisamente in discussione...e lo è, in effetti, per certi versi)

E allora io non nego il tradimento. 
Ma chiedo, praticamente ogni volta che intervengo qui o altrove, COSA conta. 
Perchè è anche lì il volano. COSA e COME conta per te. 
Che non esistono regole auree, per rispondere a questo. Ognuno ha le sue regole...e le sue sfumature. 

Proprio perchè l'istituzione ha perso la presa nella definizione di queste questioni, le regole che reggevano fino a non molti anni fa non reggono più così bene e si inizia a vedere come colino acqua da più parti...e io credo che abbia iniziato a perderla anche da quando l'adulterio femminile è stato depenalizzato, e quindi anche la posizione femminile ha iniziato ufficialmente a cambiare (e io dubito che allora avessero anche solo immaginato le ripercussioni di un atto di quel genere, non l'averebbero fatto altrimenti, probabilmente). 

Tanto che ai maschi restano spesso ingabbiati al corpo della loro femmina. Quando in realtà anche loro sono figli di questo tempo, e pur provenendo da una storia in cui era sul corpo della donna che si giocava la partita, vivono anche il fatto che non è più soltanto sul corpo che la partita si gioca. 
Che l'immagine della femmina riflessa negli occhi dei maschi è cambiata tanto quanto l'immagine dei maschi negli occhi delle femmine. 

Tanto che adesso, per fare un esempio sciocco ma significativo, non fa più neanche tanto scalpore che una femmina indossi un strap e penetri il suo maschio. E lui ne goda. Senza per questo che in discussione ci sia la virilità. 

Ai tempi di mio nonno...dubito che la situazione fosse questa. 

Ragionare sul tradimento senza calarsi nei tempi, senza calarsi nei cambiamenti che sono avvenuti e avvengono, a volte anche strisciando nella coscienza, io penso che sia poco produttivo. 

Fra l'altro siamo in un periodo storico in cui, complice anche la fluidità fra i generi, la "guerra" fra generi sta prendendo forme diverse. e le conseguenze di questo si vedono anche sulla questione dell'istituzione della famiglia. 

Che nella mia testa, a volte e quando ho voglia di ridacchiare, fa venire in mente un vecchietto di 100 anni con le palle avvizzite e vuote. E l'immagine è al maschile perchè la famiglia è una istituzione che discende da una visione fondamentalmente patriarcale. In cui la femmina in un qualche modo trovava una protezione che nel sociale non era presente. E ci trovava pure ruolo sociale. Non aveva molte altre opzioni....

Oggi la questione è cambiata. E sta cambiando...e io sono piuttosto convinta che, seppur i meccanismi interni (il tuo specifico) hanno sempre le stesse radici ancestrali, il terreno sociale in cui si appoggiano influisce e non poco su come poi si esprimono e su come si manifestano. 

Ecco perchè mi incuriosisce molto aprire il discorso riguardo al tradimento al COSA conta per quel singolo individuo, che semplicemente ragionare intorno al fatto che conta. Se non contasse, non si potrebbe neanche ragionare intorno al COSA conta, al COME conta e al per CHI conta...ti pare? 

Perchè ogni individuo in questo momento sta elaborando gli input che provengono contemporaneamente da tutto il mondo ad una velocità di trasmissione altissima, se rapportata a come avveniva anche soltanto 20 anni fa. E gli input influenzano il sistema che cerca equilibrio nello squilibrio. 

E penso che oggi, molto più che in epoche passate, la consapevolezza a riguardo sia importante. Proprio perchè in epoche passate, come dicevi tu, l'istituzione interveniva anche brutalmente. 

Una donna come me non avrebbe avuto un ruolo sociale rispettabile, 100 anni fa. 
Qualche centinaio di anni fa, alcune cose che dico e faccio, mi avrebbero spedita direttamente sul rogo. Insieme ai miei gatti. 
Fortunatamente sono nata in questo oggi 

E in ogni caso, anche io che sono relativamente giovane, ho vissuto sulla mia pelle il giudizio della puttana per il semplice fatto che esprimevo la mia sessualità in modo ritenuto non femminile. E appartengo a quel genere di ragazze che il mondo istituzionalizzato definiva "cattive ragazze", ossia quelle che vanno bene per divertirsi ma non per fare famiglia. Che non sono affidabili per la famiglia. Dice l'istituzione. 
E io sono piuttosto d'accordo, adesso. 

Tanto che quel "è roba tua" per me è invece assolutamente valido. 
Che io non potrei fare coppia con una persona che affida le sue regole di coppia all'istituzione. E quindi diventerebbe roba sua per il semplice motivo che non andrebbe più bene per me. 

Non sono d'accordo sulla questione del nessuna dimensione istituzionale. Fra i vari cambiamenti dell'istituzione esistono anche quelli della contrattualistica fra individui che decidono di regolamentare la coppia secondo le loro regole. Che inevitabilmente derivano dal contesto in cui sono cresciuti, ma che se ne distaccano anche per certi versi. 
Di mio non ho interesse al matrimonio o alla famiglia. Istituzionalmente definita. 
Ma ho interesse a regole comuni e ufficiali. Che possono semplicemente essere stipulate con contratti more uxorio. Che infatti vengono sempre più utilizzati in sostituzione al contratto matrimoniale. E non per questo, come mi è stato spesso detto, evitano la responsabilità del legame. 

Ma definiscono il legame a partire dal fatto che la certezze eterna di quel legame non è reale. 
E da lì definiscono in partenza come saranno divisi gli impegni e le responsabilità in caso il legame si interrompesse, ed in particolare in presenza di figli. E io preferisco fedeltà a se stessi e agli impegni assunti e responsabilità di ciò che si dice e si fa, a vincolo e rinuncia. Che le imposizioni esterne, come la realtà spesso dimostrano, non funzionano se non sono vissute con senso di responsabilità e consapevolezza. Un vincolo assunto come rinuncia perchè non c'è altra via percorribile è ben diverso, in termini di affidabilità, da un fare che tiene presente le diverse opzioni e responsabilmente decide come esprimersi. 

Alle persone, secondo me poco consapevoli e appoggiate sulla stampella dell'istituzione che si spezza improvvisamente, e che scaricano sui figli le loro frustrazioni e disillusioni di adulti, non c'è rimedio invece. 
Nè con la famiglia tradizionale nè con le trasformazioni che stanno avvenendo. 

E sono pure d'accordo con te sulla questione di eros come unica risposta. Missione impossibile. 
Come lo era pensare che potesse reggere una istituzione costruita su una visione paternalistica e basata sull'eternità. 

Si vedrà quel che uscirà...credo che siamo nel bel mezzo di un cambiamento epocale...e come in tutti i cambiamenti ci saranno, e ci sono un sacco di casini...credo che oggi, più che in altre epoche una variabile che può fare la differenza è la consapevolezza di sè dei singoli individui.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: sono d'accordo. Sottolineo semplicemente che appiattire il tradimento al tradimento fisico, è appiattire un atto che ha radici ben più profonde del fisico. E di cui il fisico è l'emersione finale. Sostengo che fermarsi all'atto finale (la fisicità) è inutile. Nel senso che il dolore ha radici in posti diversi dal fisico.
> E diventa avere il mal di pancia per un tumore, ma prendere un gastroprotettore per curare il mal di pancia.
> 
> Poi, c'è chi è ben dentro e allineato ai parametri storici e sociali da cui proveniamo, che hai ben descritto, e allora ce la fa. Qualunque sia la soluzione finale. Altri che no, non ce la fanno. Perchè sentono continuamente battere il tarlo del qualcosa che non torna...e finiscono a dibattersi su "quante volte hai scopato"...che è una domanda. Ma non è la domanda giusta per seguire il dolore e liberarlo...che la domanda è "come hai potuto "dimenticarti" di me?". (fra le molte...ma questa è spesso un urlo di dolore profondo e stupefatto...come se la realtà fosse improvvisamente in discussione...e lo è, in effetti, per certi versi)
> ...


Non c'è dubbio che "*seppur i meccanismi interni ... hanno sempre le stesse radici ancestrali, il terreno sociale in cui si appoggiano influisce e non poco su come poi si esprimono e su come si manifestano."
*
Il problema vero, sia interiore sia esteriore, sorge quando c'è incompatibilità tra gli uni e gli altri. Per esempio: quando scrivi che " *Fra i vari cambiamenti dell'istituzione esistono anche quelli della contrattualistica fra individui che decidono di regolamentare la coppia secondo le loro regole", *descrivi un cambiamento dell'ìstituzione famiglia che è affatto incompatibile con le sue "radici ancestrali", storiche e psichiche. 

Il matrimonio e la famiglia, infatti, che conoscono certo molte forme assai diverse nel corso dei millenni, tutto possono essere tranne "un contratto". Non lo furono mai, neanche quando le mogli si compravano e si vendevano (succede anche oggi, in molte parti del mondo).

Matrimonio e famiglia sono - nelle loro "radici ancestrali" - un patto inter vivos, mortuos e futuros, perchè sono ordinate alla riproduzione della specie all'interno della cultura; e per questo diventano un generatore simbolico di grande potenza, dal quale nascono alcune parole chiave della cultura umana; anzi, di parole chiave che creano la cultura umana. Il "contratto", invece, è ordinato alla soddisfazione affettiva, erotica, etc. dei contraenti, è sempre revocabile, e non contempla la dimensione sovraindividuale, il tempo dei morti e dei non nati. 

Matrimonio e famiglia, per quanto sbiaditi e in crisi, sono tuttora l'istituzione simbolicamente centrale (detto per inciso, è per questo che nasce la rivendicazione del matrimonio omosessuale: per impadronirsi di un simbolo decisivo). 

Come andrà a finire, non lo so. La natura umana è ricca, e plasmabile: fino a un certo punto. Dove stia quel punto, non lo sa nessuno. Nei casi individuali, dove stesse quel punto lo si vede quando è stato superato, e si manifesta in forma di disagio psichico, di minore o maggiore gravità. Dove stia quel punto per le civiltà, non si sa finchè la loro dissoluzione non comincia a diventare irreversibile. Dopo di che, c'è il reset (un periodo piuttosto complicato).


----------



## ipazia (15 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio che "*seppur i meccanismi interni ... hanno sempre le stesse radici ancestrali, il terreno sociale in cui si appoggiano influisce e non poco su come poi si esprimono e su come si manifestano."
> *
> *Il problema vero, sia interiore sia esteriore, sorge quando c'è incompatibilità tra gli uni e gli altri.* Per esempio: quando scrivi che " *Fra i vari cambiamenti dell'istituzione esistono anche quelli della contrattualistica fra individui che decidono di regolamentare la coppia secondo le loro regole", *descrivi un cambiamento dell'ìstituzione famiglia che è affatto incompatibile con le sue "radici ancestrali", storiche e psichiche.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per il tempo che stai regalando a questa interessante discussione. 

Sono abbastanza d'accordo con quello che scrivi. 

Compreso il fatto che passare ad una forma contrattuale significa passare ad un altro livello. 
Dove l'eros è regolato fra i due individui. E non in termini sociali. 
Ed è uno dei motivi per cui penso che affidare ad eros la trasformazione di una istituzione sia una immane illusione. Ma tant'è. Pare un passaggio obbligato. E io credo lo sia. Specialmente in un epoca che confonde il desiderio con l'affetto. E colloca in eros il mulino bianco. Mentre in eros di mulino non ce n'è, e ci si dimentica pure che eros ha come rovescio della medaglia thanatos (uno dei grandi tabù di questo secolo) e che spesso viene affidato alla trasgressione, cosa rischiosissima dal mio punto di vista.  

Il livello della famiglia e delle istituzioni correlate che descrivi tu, ossia quello più simbolico, è uno dei cardini su cui sta avvenendo la disgregazione. Secondo me. E il più complesso. E quello che farà più danni. 
(e penso sia una mancanza di intelligenza istituzionale lasciare questi vuoti alle sole forme contrattualistiche, ma probabilmente neanche "in alto" ci sono le risorse per affrontare questioni come queste). 

Per come la vedo io sta avvenendo almeno per due motivi: 

il primo è che non è diffusa la consapevolezza del livello simbolico. Non che prima ci fosse. Ai tempi in cui mia nonna recitava la messa in latino senza neanche sapere cosa stesse dicendo ma AFFIDANDOSI ciecamente e per una forma di fede all'istituzione, mica c'era la consapevolezza. Ma l'affidamento totale alle regole, ai riti, era una regola indiscutibile. Quasi un dogma. (quasi...)
Adesso non c'è (generalizzo) consapevolezza del significato simbolico che sostiene quelle istituzioni (esempio scemo: sposarsi col velo...) ma non c'è neanche il cieco affidamento di mia nonna e la regolamentazione "terrena" diciamo, ossia il livello puramente contrattuale è stato cambiato. 
Il famoso l'uomo non sciolga in terra ciò che dio ha unito è quasi del tutto decaduto. Se non che permane lo stesso negli avvitamenti dolorosissimi di chi permane in situazioni dolorose e molto dolorose senza neanche riuscire a spiegarsi il perchè lo fa. Con le conseguenze del caso. Sulla famiglia stessa. Oppure, di contro, chi contrae e scioglie vincoli senza minimamente aver riconosciuto che un vincolo stava sottoscrivendo. Dandogli una importanza terrena e nessuna, o quasi importanza, al rito e più che a ciò che il rito contiene. In termini di risonanze individuali e sociali.

Il secondo livello è che le regole terrene, il contratto, esiste nella famiglia. E la sostiene nella pratica quotidiana. Gestione economica, dei figli, della casa, del lavoro. 
Questa parte è quella che ha subito in meno di 50 anni delle rivoluzioni incredibili a diversi livelli. Dal ruolo della donna in quel contratto, alla libertà dei e fra coniugi (il fatto che il tradimento non sia più considerato di default in addebito), alla privacy fra coniugi (penso alla regolamentazione della privacy nella casa coniugale, per esempio, video, foto, entrare nel pc personale dell'uno o dell'altro). Il fatto che tutti questi cambiamenti siano avvenuti in modo tanto repentino rispetto ai tempi umani di adattamento (io ho 40 anni tu quasi 60 hai detto ed è evidente la distanza generazionale fra me e te) io credo che compartecipi alla disgregazione disordinata a cui si sta assistendo. 

Nel dolore prende corpo il livello simbolico, ma anche qui, il terreno (spazio e tempo) su cui si sono formati e si sono costruiti i simboli fa la differenza. Il fatto che uno dei tabù contemporanei sia proprio il dolore e la morte in particolare, nega la famiglia nella sua funzione portante (i morti e i non nati). E anche questo è un elemento che compartecipa. 

Il fatto poi di essere in italia, e aver addosso millenni di interferenza ecclesiastica è un'altra variabile non indifferente. E di non poco peso. 

E anche in questo caso l'adesione acritica e l'adesione critica e consapevole fanno la differenza in un momento storico in cui le cose, volenti o dolenti, stanno cambiando. 

Sono d'accordo sulla lettura che dai delle motivazioni di fondo delle richieste degli omosessuali, anche se anche qui è talmente vario il panorama che sempre di generalizzazione si sta parlando. 
E capisco anche il motivo per cui vogliono, pretendono il riconoscimento. 
Fondamentalmente loro stessi rappresentano il sistema, da cui sono esclusi. E capisco piuttosto bene il sentirsi fuori da un qualcosa che per loro dentro fila e li rappresenta. 
Loro stessi hanno serie difficoltà di relazione, simbolica, con i bisessuali, gli indecisi, i non appartenenti...ed è interessante questo aspetto, perchè a volte mi sembra quasi il confronto fra monoteismo e politeismo....e gli omosessuali rappresentano un monoteismo. Non so se mi spiego. 

Detto questo...non sono invece d'accordo sul tuo finale. O meglio, non totalmente e non sono poi tanto pessimista in realtà se penso alle evoluzioni future (penso a ciò che fino a 50 anni era ritenuto patologia e oggi non lo è più e al reset cui accenni), sono, piuttosto, curiosa e anche per certi versi emozionata di avere l'opportunità di partecipare ad un momento storico tanto denso. Che è un crocicchio fra passato e futuro, in modo evidente...come forse mai lo è stato in passato (ma qui forse sono piuttosto egocentrica nella lettura )

...Galileo, ora ritenuto padre della scienza, è stato sospettato di essere eretico nella sua vita, è stato accusato di voler sovvertire la filosofia naturale aristotelica e le  sacre scritture, condannato per questo e poi ucciso. Un malato mentale. Pericoloso. E io non ho dubbi che ci credessero davvero. E che davvero fosse ritenuto un pazzo pericoloso. Semplicemente avevano sbagliato a posteriori. Nel suo tempo era in effetti anormale e pericoloso per l'assetto sociale. La sua visione. Le sue intuizioni. E molti altri come lui nel tempo.  

Dubito sia intelligente opporsi ai cambiamenti e alle contraddizioni evolutive, come è sciocco pensare di opporsi ad un dolore interiore che segnala una rottura nella fluidità fra il dentro e il fuori un individuo...combattere non serve, se non a perdere tempo. E in ogni caso le cose cambiano ed evolvono. E si differenziano e poi si individualizzano.
 Ma guardandomi intorno, e anche pensando alle mie esperienze, mi rendo conto che raramente il cambiamento viene abbracciato immediatamente. 
Prima ci si abbarbica al passato, al conosciuto. Si critica il nuovo. Lo si rende nemico e portatore di mali inenarrabili. Poi non resta che sottomettersi al fatto che semplicemente niente resta come è. Io sono piuttosto fiduciosa. Anche nei reset. Che storicamente hanno avuto la funzione di portare evoluzione. Siamo noi umani che abbiamo paura. E tendiamo a camminare guardando all'indietro. Penso sia un tick nervoso 

ma su una cosa concordo...i cambiamenti, durante il cambiamento intendo e immediatamente dopo sia in termini individuali sia in termini sociali e azzardo pure cosmici, non sono tempi di pace. Sono tempi di guerra. Credo sia una illusione pensare di poter vivere solo in tempo di pace (la pace eterna). 
E più una questione di culo.


----------



## twinpeaks (15 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il tempo che stai regalando a questa interessante discussione.
> 
> Sono abbastanza d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> 
> ...


"Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown". Nella cerimonia nuziale cristiano-ortodossa, gli sposi portano la corona del martirio (=testimonianza della fede). 

Padre e madre sono re e regina, sempre, quale che sia il loro rango sociale. 

Ci illudiamo, se crediamo sia privo di conseguenze deporre il peso - a volte veramente insostenibile - della corona. 

Lo si può fare, certo: ma allora 
"Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
 Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
 The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
 The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
 The best lack all conviction, while the worst
 Are full of passionate intensity."

The ceremony of innocence is drowned.


----------



## ipazia (15 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> "Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown". Nella cerimonia nuziale cristiano-ortodossa, gli sposi portano la corona del martirio (=testimonianza della fede).
> 
> Padre e madre sono re e regina, sempre, quale che sia il loro rango sociale.
> 
> ...


Il padre ha condotto la madre in catene...e la regina ha ucciso il re...secoli fa...

questo

"Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity."

è semplicemente il presente...

Sono d'accordo con te, è illusione pensare che deporre il peso della corona (insostenibile per uno soltanto) sia senza conseguenze...
Ma servono due Uno per quell'Uno...


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il padre ha condotto la madre in catene...e la regina ha ucciso il re...secoli fa...
> 
> questo
> 
> ...



Sei sicura?


----------

